# Why did you choose your username and symbol?



## alc112

Hola a todos, yo de nuevo con una pregunta quizas interesante.
por mi parte le comento del mio:
Todo surgio cuando me hicieron una cuenta con hotmail hace aprox. 3 años, yo no sabia que no podia poner mi nombre sin agregarle numeros. guiones etc. entonces se me ocurrio poner mi iniciales(ASC) TAMPOCO, despues le cambie la S or una L (ya que me gustaba cmo sonaba la L en ese lugar), pero TAMPOCO. Luego me dio opciones y ahi enocntre alc112 (en ese momento tenia 11 años para cumplir 12) asi que me quedo perfecto. luego lo seui usando en todos los lugaras que mme susbcribia y tambien con la misma contraseña. Es por eso que uso alc1112. Es muy probable que si encuentran otro alc112 o alcx112(por q ya estaba usado) sea yo jejee 

Saludos


----------



## Alpha0ne

I love anything "science fiction".   Before "Alpha0ne", I was known in "Cyberspace" as:"skywalker2001"  
Cheers Alc112,
A1  
PS your nick is an original nick!


----------



## alc112

thank you
I like yours, too


----------



## temujin

Hola

Se me lo puse después de leer una novela (que me gustó mucho) sobre la juventud de Djenghis Khan. Temujin era su numbre de niño.


t.


----------



## Artrella

I like to say nice, tender things to my daughter.  So I can call her, "bichito de luz", "solcito", "pollito", anything that is tender and loving.  One day when she woke up (I was studying in the kitchen) she appeared all of a sudden with messy hair and sleepy face, and in silence she sat   on my lap, so I wanted to say "Hello my star"    "Hola mi estrella".  But instead of "estrella" I said "artrella" and this is the story of my nick.

My nick is my daughter's nick.   



  Gracias Edwin!!!


----------



## alc112

que lindo Art.
como lo pruncias
yo siempre me lo pronuncio al tuyo Artrela


----------



## Artrella

alc112 said:
			
		

> que lindo Art.
> como lo pruncias
> yo siempre me lo pronuncio al tuyo Artrela




Yo lo pronuncio así>>> ar-tre-sha 

Pero me gusta más ARTRELA, así que de ahora en más soy ARTRELA (suena más italiano y me re gusta!!)


----------



## ITA

El mio viene del año 1983/84 cuando en mi adolecencia(época sumamente feliz) mis compañeras de secundaria decidieron acortar el diminutivo de mi nombre y entonces quedó ITA.Ya muy pocos me llaman así .
Desde Buenos Aires yo.


----------



## alc112

y como se llaman ttodos?
Yo me llamo Alexis


----------



## belén

*Sniff sniff yo soy una aburrida...
Me llamo Belén...
De todos modos, en mis cuentas de correo soy la CHICA LILA que es mi color favorito. Me gustaba más PURPLE GIRL pero ya estaba cogido así que me tuve que apañar con la versión española...*


----------



## Artrella

*Yo me llamo Nilda*  (aarrgghhhhh!!!  )


----------



## VenusEnvy

Venus Envy is the name of a book a dear friend gave to me. Ask the author (Rita Mae Brown) about its title!


----------



## Edwin

Artrella said:
			
		

> I like to say nice, tender things to my daughter.  So I can call her, "bichito de luz", "solcito", "pollito", anything that is tender and loving.  One day when she woke up (I was studying in the kitchen) she appeared all of a sudden with messy hair and sleepy face, and in silence she sit on my lap, so I wanted to say "Hello my star"    "Hola mi estrella".  But instead of "estrella" I said "artrella" and this is the story of my nick.



1/2 punto:  debe ser: *She appeared and.. she sat..*



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Yo lo pronuncio así>>> ar-tre-sha



¿Y cómo pronuncias estrella en Argentina?  ¿es-tre-sha?

¿Es que ''Artrella'' rima con ''estrella''?


----------



## vesna

Parece que yo tambien soy una de las aburridas. En el momento de inscribirme al foro no se me ocurrio poner nada mas que mi nombre...


----------



## VenusEnvy

vesna said:
			
		

> Parece que yo tambien soy una de las aburridas. En el momento de inscribirme al foro no se me ocurrio poner nada mas que mi nombre...



Well then, what a pretty name!


----------



## Lancel0t

My name is jim and i always dreamed of being a knight, a gallant one. That's why i chose Lancel0t.


----------



## Tormenta

My name is Claudia but my dad used to call me "Tormentita" (little storm)......It has to do with my temper.


----------



## MadTomVane

I got mine from this website where you can find out your "Pirate Name." Since I can't post links because I haven't made 30 posts yet, I will use a , instead of a dot, and a ? instead of a slash, and since I can't seem to post 3 w's in a row, substitute w for > in >>>.
>>>,fidius,org?quiz?pirate,php
It asks you several questions, and then, based on your answers, it gives you a name like "Mad John Cash," "Dirty Tom Kidd," "Red Roger Rackham," you get the idea. The name it gave me was "Mad Tom Vane."


----------



## Artrella

Edwin said:
			
		

> 1/2 punto:  debe ser: *She appeared and.. she sat..*
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Y cómo pronuncias estrella en Argentina?  ¿es-tre-sha?
> 
> ¿Es que ''Artrella'' rima con ''estrella''?


    síiiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## walnut

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> My name is jim and i always dreamed of being a knight, a gallant one. That's why i chose Lancel0t.


   Walnut


----------



## Benjy

my name is ben.. and the day i signed up i was in the library (sp? lol the irony)in between lectures and was feeling particulary unimaginative (see here for another example) hence the nick

ps. back in the day i used to be called casper (the friendly ghost) because of my uber white skin. this is no longer the case as spending the summer of 2003 in france has given me perma-sunburn. thi can be verified by the pic in the pictures thread :s


----------



## Aravis

Mi nick es por un personaje de The Chronicles of Narnia de C.S. Lewis. Intenté ponerme "Magda", que es mi nick usual, pero ya estaba registrado, así que recurrí a Aravis, que fue mi personaje favorito por muuuuuuchos años.


----------



## walnut

My name is Chiara and until some time ago my nick was Nesie like Nessie the monster pronounced in italian and without an S. It was nice to hear and really fit on me. After some years I realized I WAS Nesie, some friends of friends even ignored my real name!  A nick is a nick, I got really bored... and it was so difficult to change! 
Walnut was the first thing come to my mind while registering here: I was taking an omeopathic remedy with that name. To me Walnut is... everything but Nesie! I like it!  W.


----------



## Aravis

I understand you. A friend has a nickname (Cherry) and nobody tells her Carolina (her real name). Me neither


----------



## Edwin

Aravis said:
			
		

> nobody  tells * calls* her Carolina (her real name).



If I am right, in Spanish this is:*nadie le dice Carolina*? 
Or should you say, maybe, *nadie le llama Carolina.*?   

If so *decir* can be *say, tell* or *call*?


----------



## Aravis

Edwin said:
			
		

> If I am right, in Spanish this is:*nadie le dice Carolina*?
> Or should you say, maybe, *nadie le llama Carolina.*?


Las dos son correctas. But, the first one is better (or more used)



> If so *decir* can be *say, tell* or *call*?


*Decir* can be *say* and *tell*. *Call* means *llamar*.

Gracias por la corrección


----------



## Edwin

Aravis said:
			
		

> *Decir* can be *say* and *tell*.
> 
> *Call* means *llamar*.



But, ''nobody *calls* her Carolina'' is best translated as ''nadie le *dice* Carolina'',  ¿verdad?  I know that in many other situations llamar is the best translation for to call, but apparently not in this case.


----------



## Philippa

belen said:
			
		

> *Sniff sniff yo soy una aburrida...
> Me llamo Belén...
> De todos modos, en mis cuentas de correo soy la CHICA LILA que es mi color favorito. Me gustaba más PURPLE GIRL pero ya estaba cogido así que me tuve que apañar con la versión española...*



Buenas
¿Cuántos patos lilas (lila?) tienes, entonces?  

Philippa  
(lo siento - otra aburrida, es mi nombre también - y hasta peor, no pensé de un nick en absoluto cuando me incribí   )

*Por favor me corregís este post - creo que varias cosas no suenan bien.....  *


----------



## belén

Philippa said:
			
		

> Buenas
> ¿Cuántos patos lilas   (lila?  ) tienes, entonces?
> 
> *Por favor me corregís este post - creo que varias cosas no suenan bien.....  *




Muchooooooooooooooos


----------



## Aravis

Edwin said:
			
		

> But, ''nobody *calls* her Carolina'' is best translated as ''nadie le *dice* Carolina'',  ¿verdad?  I know that in many other situations llamar is the best translation for to call, but apparently not in this case.


That's right


----------



## Focalist

*Focal* is the Irish word for "word". I _like_ words; I also quite like lists.

Focalist / vocalist: I'm "fond of the sound of my own voice", as anyone who's ever had their ear bent by me will be only too happy to confirm.

And if you know how the word "focal" is pronounced in Irish, you would also know that -- although I try not to -- I have been known to expound at length on things I know *focal* about.

F

PS: The title of this thread -- _¿De dónde salieron tus nicks?_ sounds to me a bit like "Where did you get your underwear from?" -- (k)nicks in BrE means "bragas". I always think site administrators are getting far too personal when they post messages like: "It's time to change your nicks".

I usually say "username" or "handle": for me a "nickname" is what somebody *else* gives you (Hey! Jug Ears!) -- you can't choose it for yourself.


----------



## pinkpanter

Hi all,

My name is Samantha and the story of my nick is quite short, Pinkpanther was just my favourite cartoon character when little. The lack of "h" was just a typo.

Focalist, as weird as it might seem I also like lists of words a lot. 

Art, I love your nick's story.


----------



## pinkpanter

Focalist said:
			
		

> *Focal*PS: The title of this thread -- _¿De dónde salieron tus nicks?_ sounds to me a bit like "Where did you get your underwear from?" -- (k)nicks in BrE means "bragas". I always think site administrators are getting far too personal when they post messages like: "It's time to change your nicks".



That's funny!


----------



## alc112

I liked the pinkpather too. When a was younger i always watched it
 Focalist it's fantastic your nick!!!

PD: do you all like my new avatar?


----------



## Sev

Benjy said:
			
		

> my name is ben.. and the day i signed up i was in the library (sp? lol the irony)in between lectures and was feeling particulary unimaginative (see here for another example) hence the nick


 
Same for me.....my name is Séverine = Sev. I have though "pizzapoivron" would be nice, since it's the name I chose for my mailbox but then I though that if ever people on this forum were not so nice D ), i did not want them to know a part of my private life   !
Now that I know that you guys are great, I can share with you this name ; many people find it weird, but I like it  .

Btw, Art, I love the story of your nick  .


----------



## VenusEnvy

My pirate name is: Dirty Ethel Flint 

"You're the pirate everyone else wants to throw in the ocean -- not to get rid of you, you understand; just to get rid of the smell. Like the rock flint, you're hard and sharp. But, also like flint, you're easily chipped, and sparky."

Arrrr mateys!!!!         <---that's my patch, not a wink


----------



## beatrizg

Yo decidi usar el nombre de mi madre, Beatriz Gomez, una gran mujer. 
Siempre que tengo que buscar un nickname, mi mente queda en blanco.


----------



## Artrella

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> *My pirate name* is: Dirty Ethel Flint
> 
> "You're the pirate everyone else wants to throw in the ocean -- not to get rid of you, you understand; just to get rid of the smell. Like the rock flint, you're hard and sharp. But, also like flint, you're easily chipped, and sparky."
> 
> Arrrr mateys!!!!         <---that's my patch, not a wink






*What is a "pirate name" ????*  

I have another name   *Sp@rkie says Я тебя люблю*  is this my pirate name?????


----------



## VenusEnvy

Art, I saw this on page 2:



			
				MadTomVane said:
			
		

> I got mine from this website where you can find out your "Pirate Name." Since I can't post links because I haven't made 30 posts yet, I will use a , instead of a dot, and a ? instead of a slash, and since I can't seem to post 3 w's in a row, substitute w for > in >>>.
> >>>,fidius,org?quiz?pirate,php


----------



## gotitadeleche

Several years ago I was dating a Colombian man. Many South Americans affectionately call their significant others negro/a, but he did not think that was appropriate for me since I am a blonde with blue eyes and fair skin. So jokingly he decided that he should call me his gotita de leche (little drop of milk). The other nick name he gave me was crema de arroz (cream of rice).


----------



## Artrella

alc112 said:
			
		

> I liked the pinkpather too. When a was younger i always watched it
> Focalist it's fantastic your nick!!!
> 
> PD: do you all like my new avatar?






YES ALEXIS!!! NICE!!! (IS THERE ANY CONNECTION TO OUR PRESIDENT??)


----------



## Artrella

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Art, I saw this on page 2:



So mine is not a "pirate name" It's just my invention!! 




> Several years ago I was dating a Colombian man. Many South Americans affectionately call their significant others negro/a, but he did not think that was appropriate for me since I am a blonde with blue eyes and fair skin. So jokingly he decided that he should call me his gotita de leche (little drop of milk). The other nick name he gave me was crema de arroz (cream of rice).




How sweet that man!!!   aaawwww!!!


----------



## pinkpanter

alc112 said:
			
		

> PD: do you all like my new avatar?



Yes! It's very tender and sweet


----------



## Jonegy

Jone = o mais facil q brasileros escrevem Johnny

gy    =  Grimsby - um porto ingles famoso pra pescadores - os navios tivem Numero de Registro q comeca com GY e entre pescadores -gee uai - significa o porto. ( Fomes em Gee uai ha um mes)

Boring  - hein


----------



## Artrella

egueule said:
			
		

> Your story is both sad and funny, Tim! Anyway think of the hapless aol *client called Dick Peacock*!
> Mine is explained here (it just came up in the conversation)
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=88537&postcount=8




*
LOL!!!  *


----------



## alc112

Les juro que no puedo creer que el hilo que empecé tengfa tanto exito.
No creen que sus nicks reflejan su personalidad?
Yo creo que si. Mi nick lo  demuestra por una razón:
Soy de Acuario, un signo creativo. Por lo tanto, soy super creativo, casi siempre le encuentro la solucion a todo (tarde o tempranoo)
Que opinan?


----------



## pinkpanter

Puede ser Alc.

Hace poco un buen amigo me dijo que soy una niñita en el cuerpo de una chica...

¡Espero que fuera un poco de broma...!


----------



## cuchuflete

Tormenta said:
			
		

> My name is Claudia but my dad used to call me "Tormentita" (little storm)......It has to do with my temper.


You have a temper?  Who would have ever thought such a thing?!

abrazos LLL,
Cuchu


----------



## supercrom

Espero que se entienda...

Las iniciales de mi nombre completo son C. R. O. M. (dos nombres, un apellido paterno y uno materno), si las dejo en siglas queda CROM, entonces decidí usar *CROM *como mi "nick", pero lo tuve que cambiar debido a que alguien ya lo había "usurpado"  . Puesto que ahora estoy enseñando lengua extranjera y no sabía que rellenar depués de *CROM* (preferí las minúsculas, porque la mayoría de sitios no aceptan tildes ni espacios ni ñ ni nada que no esté en el teclado original, ), pensé en ponerme algo en latín (me gusta esa lengua por su semejanza con el castellano y complejidad a la vez, trato de acordarme siempre de algo) o quizá referente a un gusto (no susto) personal *locoporgladys*, *loco por Gladys* (< loco por Mary "Mad about Mary") o *cromperuvianus*, *corrigoergosum*, o algo así... Me demoré para elegir el que uso ahora... una vaina cuando las cosas se te ponen medio dificilonas.

*CROM*

P.S. Do not forget "*¿*" nor "*´*" in the title.


----------



## cuchuflete

walnut said:
			
		

> My name is Chiara and until some time ago my nick was Nesie like Nessie the monster pronounced in italian and without an S. It was nice to hear and really fit on me. After some years I realized I WAS Nesie, some friends of friends even ignored my real name!  A nick is a nick, I got really bored... and it was so difficult to change!
> Walnut was the first thing come to my mind while registering here: I was taking an omeopathic remedy with that name. To me Walnut is... everything but Nesie! I like it!  W.



Hmmmm,   Chiara + Walnut = Chiaroscuro.  What a lovely contrast.

Cuciu


----------



## cuchuflete

So shall we add to our list of 'nicks'  "apodos"?  Doesn't "nick" also mean filch or liberate?  The only nickname I was given in my misspent youth was 'stringbean', based on a rather extreme height to weight ratio, which I've only somewhat overcome over many decades.  In college I acquired the apodo 'leyenda' for persuading the institution to pay for a spring outing for the Círculo Español.  Use your imagination to determine how the funds were spent.

I explained my apodo in a post back in September, when we were some two or three hundred members in total...so here goes again:  I _think_, but cannot recall for sure, that I read the word in a short story by Julio Cortázar The accent was a holdover from a literary forum I used to frequent, where I used it to allow me to select Cuchuflete--which had already been registered by an inactive member.

I've given some thought lately to changing it to something like gorgojo, which also has an interesting sound, though I'm not that fond of corn/maize.

Saludos,
Cuchu








			
				Focalist said:
			
		

> *Focal* is the Irish word for "word". I _like_ words; I also quite like lists.
> 
> Focalist / vocalist: I'm "fond of the sound of my own voice", as anyone who's ever had their ear bent by me will be only too happy to confirm.
> 
> And if you know how the word "focal" is pronounced in Irish, you would also know that -- although I try not to -- I have been known to expound at length on things I know *focal* about.
> 
> F
> 
> PS: The title of this thread -- _¿De dónde salieron tus nicks?_ sounds to me a bit like "Where did you get your underwear from?" -- (k)nicks in BrE means "bragas". I always think site administrators are getting far too personal when they post messages like: "It's time to change your nicks".
> 
> I usually say "username" or "handle": for me a "nickname" is what somebody *else* gives you (Hey! Jug Ears!) -- you can't choose it for yourself.


----------



## zebedee

That pirate site is fun: My Pirate name is Red Mary Bonney!
It says:
Passion is a big part of your life, which makes sense for a pirate. You can be a little bit unpredictable, but a pirate's life is far from full of certainties, so that fits in pretty well. Arr! 

So shiver me timbers...

As for zebedee, it's a bouncy moustachioed character from a classic 1970's children's programme called The Magic Roundabout.
"Boiiiing - and Zebedee appeared"

And I've just found a Zebedee!


----------



## walnut

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Hmmmm,   Chiara + Walnut = Chiaroscuro.  What a lovely contrast.
> 
> Cuciu


 Cuciu!!! Ciao, bentornato, ci sei mancato...    Walnut


----------



## Zephyrus

Mi nombre es Monica y mi nick lo saque de una cancion de Enya, cantante que me gusta muchisimo. Estuve escuchando una de sus canciones y escuche Zephyrus, busque que significaba (viento del oeste) me gusto como sonaba y decidi usarlo.
No soy nada original a la hora de poner sobrenombres    , pero este me gusto mucho.


----------



## danalto

My nick's story is simple, as it's just the first half of my name DAN(iela) plus the first half of my surname ALTO(monte).
In an other forum the foreros gave me the nick *The Bossa*...but that's another story...


----------



## timpeac

Zephyrus said:
			
		

> Mi nombre es Monica y mi nick lo saque de una cancion de Enya, cantante que me gusta muchisimo. Estuve escuchando una de sus canciones y escuche Zephyrus, busque que significaba (viento del oeste) me gusto como sonaba y decidi usarlo.
> No soy nada original a la hora de poner sobrenombres  , pero este me gusto mucho.


 
Sabes que en inlés "moniker" es idéntico en pronunciación a "monica" para los británicos y moniker quiere decir apodo o bien "nick" en languaje de la red. Así que tu nombre ya es un "nick"!


----------



## Zephyrus

timpeac said:
			
		

> Sabes que en inlés "moniker" es idéntico en pronunciación a "monica" para los británicos y moniker quiere decir apodo o bien "nick" en languaje de la red. Así que tu nombre ya es un "nick"!




  En serio???? no lo sabia, gracias por el dato Timpeac


----------



## Jonegy

Artrella said:
			
		

> Yo lo pronuncio así>>> ar-tre-sha
> 
> Pero me gusta más ARTRELA, así que de ahora en más soy ARTRELA (suena más italiano y me re gusta!!)


 
que linda   como ud pronucia artella tiene son en ingles como  " ah - treasure"


----------



## supercrom

Jonegy said:
			
		

> _¡Qué lindo cómo Ud. pronucia Artella, tiene son en inglés como "ah - treasure"_


 
Interesantes coincidencias fonéticas...

Eso de si la pronunciación es bonita o no es una cuestión muy subjetiva... Acá en el Perú no pronunciamos como los argentinos, cuando ellos vienen acá comienzan a hablar así y luego a algunos se les pega esa forma de pronunciar... tal vez algunos encuentren interesante eso porque ya tienen el sonido en su lengua o en su variedad... muy aparte de ello, pronunciar o escribir de una u otra manera implica una identificación social y cultural, además de lingüística.


----------



## velmavidi

Me gusta mucho la pregunta. Soy Velmavidi. Yo siempre ando inventando nombres cariñosos para todos en casa. Así que mi hija me puso así. ¡Me encanta! Lo siento más mío que con el mío propio!


----------



## NTFS

i got my nick from the worst file system that microsoft has made for their operating system. the NTFS (New Technology File System). But i think they'll be releasing a new (worst) file system (CDFS) LoLz


----------



## Rayines

Hallo: 
I began to use Rayines in another language Forum (Lonely Planet). When I registered, it didn't accept my name: Inés. Then I combined my name with part of my surname. Buuuuuut, something comic, or tragic, is that in Argentina (Argentine foreros must know it) "rayines" is very similar to "rayados" (we use it as "crazy people"). But , as it was also similar to "rayitos"...
well, I thought: "everything has to do with everything........", and I left it.


----------



## Artrella

Jonegy said:
			
		

> que linda   como ud pronucia artella tiene son en ingles como  " ah - treasure"




Hi Jonegy!!!   !Qué lindo como pronuncia usted Artrella, suena como en inglés "ah- treasure!"

Yes, I have never thought of it, you are right Jonegy.  Besides the comparison is great... Artrella, ah treasure!!!


----------



## esme

Bueno, soy nueva, pero he estado leyendo desde hace meses cuando descubri Word Reference. Ya me hubiqué con las personas que escriben mas frequentemente. La verdad es que es otro mundo aqui. Bueno, es el mundo! Pienso que aveces estamos muy encerrados en nuestros paises y lo que me gusta mas de aqui es que hay tantas culturas y opiniones. Me llamo Esmeralda asi que ya saben de donde surgio mi nick...mucho gusto "conocerlos" a todos


----------



## supercrom

esme said:
			
		

> Bueno, soy nueva, pero he estado leyendo desde hace meses cuando descubrí Word Reference. Ya me ubiqué con las personas que escriben más frequentemente. La verdad es que es otro mundo aquí. Bueno, ¡es el mundo! Pienso que a veces estamos muy encerrados en nuestros países y lo que me gusta más de aquí es que hay tantas culturas y opiniones. Me llamo Esmeralda así que ya saben de dónde surgio mi apodo...mucho gusto "conocerlos" a todos


El gusto es nuestro, Esme

Casi perfecto tu texto, salvo algunas pequeñas erratas...

*CROM*


----------



## funnydeal

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> *.................*
> 
> I explained my apodo in a post back in September, when we were some two or three hundred members in total...so here goes again:  I _think_, but cannot recall for sure, that I read the word in a short story by Julio Cortázar The accent was a holdover from a literary forum I used to frequent, where I used it to allow me to select Cuchuflete--which had already been registered by an inactive member.
> 
> I've given some thought lately to changing it to something like gorgojo, which also has an interesting sound, though I'm not that fond of corn/maize.
> 
> Saludos,
> Cuchu




Cuchu,

Por fin lo encontré.  ¿Sabes? A mi me encantó cómo nos lo contaste esa vez.

Aquí esta la liga a ese post:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=17347&postcount=13


----------



## Modérnica

Modérnica is a word I came up with. I'm basically a person who is happy living in the modern world.


----------



## rob

Mi nombre estaba de una cantante y compositor de banda "MATCHBOX 20"...my linda banda...Rob Thomas..¿quién lo conoce? 

hehe..we all have great names..


----------



## belén

rob said:
			
		

> Mi nombre *es* de una cantante y compositor de banda "MATCHBOX 20"...m*u*y linda banda...Rob Thomas..¿quién lo conoce?
> 
> hehe..we all have great names..




A mi me gusta mucho la voz de Rob Thomas, es muy sexy    
Por cierto, aunque sea esto el foro de cultura, te corrijo!!    Un abrazo,

Belén


----------



## beatrizg

rob said:
			
		

> Mi nombre estaba de una cantante y compositor de banda "MATCHBOX 20"...my linda banda...Rob Thomas..¿quién lo conoce?
> 
> hehe..we all have great names..


 

Rob, Sería mejor decir:

Mi nombre es el de un cantante y compositor de la banda "MATCHBOX 20"... Muy buena banda... 
.....

Yo lo conozco un poco. Cantó una canción con Santana, no?


----------



## pinkpanter

rob said:
			
		

> "MATCHBOX 20"...my linda banda...



siiii, sobre todo la canción "long day"


----------



## calzetin

The reason for my nick was simple. Find a simple word no one would use as a nick, thus you avoid having to come up with a new nick when you find that your nick was already chose. To make it more original find a word no one would ever use as a nick: calcetin (=sock). Then add a misspelling and there you go: calzetin 

I could have said something like: _a sock is something that keeps you warm and yet disregarded by society. A glove is much better considered, but a sock, just because is there down under, is something no one pays attentin to. Everyone steps on a sock and yet it doesnt says a thing. My nick is a homage to all the socks in the world _ 

My nicks are something stupid, but fortunatelly there's always someone that helps me find that right one. Some time ago I had a silly nick on my messenger. Then my best friend came and she told me to change it (so sweet of her  )

Now then, should I change my nick here?


----------



## el alabamiano

Some 2 1/2 or 3 years ago, I found on academia.org.mx/diccionario/ the word for "native of Alabama" instead of always using "de Alabama".

I began signing "el alabamiano" on another Spanish language forum and some people insisted that I not use it because no native speaker of Spanish would know its meaning without explanation, which is usually the case.  

But, for those who want to know, in English, it's Alabamian.  

Atentamente,
el de alabama


----------



## cuchuflete

el alabamiano said:
			
		

> Some 2 1/2 or 3 years ago, I found on academia.org.mx/diccionario/ the word for "native of Alabama" instead of always using "de Alabama".
> 
> I began signing "el alabamiano" on another Spanish language forum and some people insisted that I not use it because no native speaker of Spanish would know its meaning without explanation, which is usually the case.
> 
> But, for those who want to know, in English, it's Alabamian.
> 
> Atentamente,
> el de alabama



Hola N...
To a native Spanish or perhaps even Arabic speaker, ALabama might sound like a word with Arabic roots.  What does it mean?

Thanks,
Cuchu


----------



## el alabamiano

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hola N...
> To a native Spanish or perhaps even Arabic speaker, ALabama might sound like a word with Arabic roots. What does it mean?
> 
> Thanks,
> Cuchu


de http://www.native-languages.org/alabama.htm

*Native American Tribes of Alabama *

Did you know the name "Alabama" is a Muskogean Indian word? It meant "campsite" or "clearing," and became used as a name for one of the major tribes in the area, the Alabama (or Alabamee) Indians. The Alabama Indians were not the only native people of this region, however. 
*The original inhabitants of the area that is now Alabama included:*






 The *Alabama tribe*




 The *Cherokee tribe*




 The *Chickasaw tribe*




 The *Choctaw tribe*




 The *Koasati tribe*




 The *Muskogee (Creek) tribe*

*P. S. I'm a member of the Chickamaka (Chickamauga) Cherokee.*


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Metiendo la cuchara apareció esto:

Alabama es un estado de los Estados Unidos de América, situado al sudeste del país, cuya capital es la ciudad de Montgomery. Limita con el Golfo de México y los estados de Misisipí, Tennessee, Georgia y Florida. Recibe el nombre del río Alabama (significa "limpiador de la espesura", en la lengua de los indios Choctaw), que recorre el estado hasta desembocar cerca de Mobile.

Chau.


----------



## cuchuflete

el alabamiano said:
			
		

> *http://www.native-languages.org/muskogee.htm*
> 
> *P. S. I'm a member of the Chickamaka (Chickamauga) Cherokee.*



You and my sons have some heritage in common!


----------



## el alabamiano

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> You and my sons have some heritage in common!


¿Son chickamaka?


----------



## cuchuflete

el alabamiano said:
			
		

> ¿Son chickamaka?


 Para no dar la lata a los demás foreros, te contesto por PM..¿Vale?

C


----------



## Rayines

> Now then, should I change my nick here?


*No, con esa explicación, CALZETIN está buenísimo!*


----------



## ~PiCHi~

rob said:
			
		

> Mi nombre estaba de una cantante y compositor de banda "MATCHBOX 20"...my linda banda...Rob Thomas..¿quién lo conoce?
> 
> hehe..we all have great names..


 
Ooh I love him!  
He's going solo, did you know?
Se va a volver solista, sabías?

I'm not very good with nicknames, so I decided to use the way my family call me.
My name is Priscila, and when my little cousin was starting to talk, he used to call me "pichi", since then only my close family call me that way.
I like it, and I think it's sweet because I love my cousin very much.  
I'd never used it before on a forum though.


----------



## dave

I've only just looked at this thread because I had no idea what a *nick* was! How interesting these explanations are!

As I don't really use web forums apart from this one I'm a bit ignorant of forum etiquette, so when I registered last September I had no idea I wasn't supposed to use my real name. I thought it would be friendlier to just be me rather than to 'hide' behind the anonymity of a nickname, but now I know this is rubbish!

My name's just Dave - que aburrido soy yo!

But I'd be interested to know why most people choose to use a nickname rather than their own name. Any idea why this convention has developed?

Iron Davy Kidd (pirate name!)


----------



## Artrella

~PiCHi~ said:
			
		

> Ooh I love him!
> He's going solo, did you know?
> Se va a volver solista, sabías?
> 
> I'm not very good with nicknames, so I decided to use the way my family call me.
> My name is Priscila, and when my little cousin was starting to talk, he used to call me "pichi", since then only my close family call me that way.
> I like it, and I think it's sweet because I love my cousin very much.
> I'd never used it before on a forum though.





Pichi!!! YOU ARE A GIRL!!!!


----------



## ~PiCHi~

Artrella said:
			
		

> Pichi!!! YOU ARE A GIRL!!!!


 
LOL yeah!
Hard to know huh?  

I did put my pic at the pictures' thread..
Where did that go anyway?


----------



## Benjy

its still there
clicky


----------



## ~PiCHi~

Benjy said:
			
		

> its still there
> clicky


 
OOh thanks!  
I thought it was gone...


----------



## manuycacu

Now I want to change my nickname!! My pirate name is Calico Bess Rackham and I like it muuuuuuch better!
BTW, my nickname comes from the names of my two sons (Manuel, the manu- part; and Facundo, the -cacu part). I mean, I love them but it's not very original, is it?


----------



## Eustache

Mi nick es en realidad el apellido de un Ultramegasuperrecotracalifragilistico musico llamado Pedro Eustache... es venezolano!, pues yo soy musico y siempre he admirado su trabajo.. tocar en muchos lugares pero yo lo he conocido su trabajo con el musico griego yanni!. 
Eustache toca alrededor de 600 instrumentos!, dificil de creer para un musico! pero asi es...


----------



## calzetin

Rayines said:
			
		

> *No, con esa explicación, CALZETIN está buenísimo!*



Thanks Rayines 

It's good to know that there's at least one person in this universe that likes my nick


----------



## ambar_violeta

Mi nick : ambar_violeta
Es de un tema de Fito Paez que tiene el mismo nombre.
Una de las canciones mas hermosas que escuché.
Fito, de mas esta decir, me encanta ! 

Y por otro lado, Ambar es el nombre de mi guitarra . . . y violeta es un color que me gusta mucho.

Aunque hace poco me enteré que al ponerle a la cocaina determinado reactivo esta toma un color ambar violeta . . . y supuestamente de ahí vendría el nombre de la canción . . .  cuack !

Pero juro que no tengo NADA que ver con eso !

Adios !


----------



## te gato

My name is Karen and I got my nic from all my friends in Mexico. They origionally called me their little YEGA...for reasons I will not get into.  Then they changed it to TE Gato when they seen how upset I got when toursts would talk down to them..They said that my eyes would flash a color like a cats. Hence the name..


te gato


----------



## Ranchuelo

*Ranchuelo is the town my grandmother was born in, in Cuba.*

*Saludos,*

*Evelyn *


----------



## manel.sanchez.ruiz

Chicos, tengo tan poca imaginación que nunca utilizo nick...

Chads, I have so few imagination that I never use a nick name ...


----------



## pinkpanter

calzetin said:
			
		

> Thanks Rayines
> 
> It's good to know that there's at least one person in this universe that likes my nick



A mí también me gusta.

Buenas noches


----------



## loremkt

Hola a todos!!!! mi nick salio de mi nombre y mi aficion jejejeje lore + mkt pues estudio mercadotecnia y me encanta mi carrera, asi que decidi dejarlo asi, lo tengo desde hace 5 años!!! jiji esta es mi historia!


----------



## Like an Angel

Hola!! hey there!!! Muy lindas las historias de todos y cada uno de ustedes!! 
Hace un par de años ingresé a la página web de mi banda de rock favorita -whitesnake  - y para dejar mensajes en el BBS tenía que tener un nick, como todos los locos a los que les gusta esa clase de música -por lo general- son bastante terribles -léase toman, fuman, son sexópatas  - pensé que con mi personalidad y mi forma de ser sería *como un ángel* entre ellos, por eso lo elegí... y además porque trato de ser una mejor persona a diario, hasta algún día dejar este mundo y convertirme en uno de ellos -me puse patética no?  -

(\ /)

Mariana


----------



## manuycacu

manel.sanchez.ruiz said:
			
		

> Chads, I have so few imagination that I never use a nick name ...


 
Espero que no ofenda una pequeña correccion: "I have so *little *imagination that.... " few se usa para countable nouns y little para uncountable nouns.
See ya


----------



## Like an Angel

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> No Mariana, te pusiste tierna jeje
> 
> A mi tambien me gusta el rock y no soy nada salvaje tampoco.
> 
> Las chicas buenas somos las mejores


 
Unidas en la lucha por *las chicas buenas también escuchan rock an' roll*  



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> cuack... Me encantó esa expresión!! La primera vez que la veo!!


 
Yo he escuchado esa expresión cuando se hace un chiste pavo o muy obvio pero no es el contexto


----------



## calzetin

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> A mí también me gusta.
> 
> Buenas noches



Already two people like my nick! 

Thanks pinkpanter.
By the way, your location is "somewhere"... is it maybe as in the song, somewhere beyond the sea?   

Calzetin


----------



## pinkpanter

Precisamente... 

Me encanta esa canción!! 



Buenas noches


----------



## calzetin

La otra opción podría haber sido "somewhere over the rainbow".

Personalmente, prefiero "beyond the sea"   

jeje, ahora mismo me he puesto a cantarla y todo 

  <-- calzetin tarareando la canción


----------



## pinkpanter

Pues como la prefieres Calzetín y eres el calcetin más simpático que conozco eso vas a leer a partir de ahora 

Yo no la estoy tatareando... pero la acabo de poner 

Saludos,


----------



## solecito

*Pues yo les platico sobre mi nick aunque atrasada, vivo en una Mexicali donde el sol sale 365 días del año (casi) aún cuando llueve siempre sale el sol aunque sea un rato, el verano es extremoso pues la cuidad fue fundada en medio de el desierto pero hay mucha agua por la cercanía del Río, a dos horas de aqui está San Felipe en el mar de Cortéz lugar muy popular para vacacionar por sus playas tranquilas y para quienes gustan de los deportes en el desierto (motos,carreras etc..).
Hace años mientras paseabamos por el pueblo de San Felipe , nos ofrecieron hacernos tatuajes de hena por un módico precio lo cual me llamó mucho la atención y acepté (no soy amante de los tatuajes pero como este se quita en dos semanas,no hay problema). Al tratar de escoger entre los cientos de muestras que el hombre traía en su catálogo, el único que me gustó fue un pequeño sol, pues si hay algo que me gusta de mi cuidad es precisamente eso,EL SOL(aunque probablemente no tanto ahorita que la temperatura es de 117 farenheit) Así que la siguiente vez que tuve que escoger un apodo en la net,escogí Solecito y lo he usado por años, pero como es muy común, hay veces que lo tengo que combinar con números , afortunadamente en este foro a nadie se le había ocurrido el nick ,y me dió mucho gusto debo decir. Espero no les parezca aburrida mi historia sobre mi nick, ¡¡a mi me perecieron interesantísimas las suyas!!*


----------



## astronauta

Yo tengo este nick por que me hubiera encantado ser astronauta (soy ferviente admiradora de Payette, Chawla, Collins, etc) y por que cuando me da la vena soy vegetariana y me sienta muy bien, siempre y cuando no se me atraviesen unos bocatas de jamon con cerveza...


----------



## el_novato

Hola solecito, tengo una tía y dos primas (sus hijas) viviendo en Mexicali.

el novato.

Pues por una simple y sencilla razón, por ser novato.     Ya que cuando entré aquí, era la primera vez que hacía un "business case" en inglés ( y también en español) tenía que demostrar que era beneficioso realizar cierta inversión en el trabajo, además de otros dos proyectos.  Y pues claro que era un novato.  Todavía sigo siendo un novato en el inglés, es la hora que no lo puedo escuchar, y ahhhhhhh, ahora el Gerente General es de USA, y no se cómo le voy a hacer (El no habla español y Yo no hablo inglés).

Cuando tengo que platicar en inglés, procuro tener a una persona que traduzca al español, aunque yo contesto en inglés. Se les hace curioso a las personas con las que he trabajado (USA y Canada), que les hable en inglés, pero que me traduzcan al español.


Curiosidades de la vida.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Bueno, mi nick es mi nombre y mis apellidos, sólo que el del medio abreviado. Me llamo Jorge Valverde Ribera. Los uní con "_" por que _creo_ que no se podía poner espacios.


----------



## Outsider

I was invited to come to this forum by a friend, so I felt like an outsider when I arrived. Besides, it seemed fitting, since I was a Portugueseman in a forum whose greatest emphasis was on Spanish and English. I hope it also serves as a warning to other posters that I'm not a native speaker, when I answer a question about Spanish or English.


----------



## SILSEP

Hola a todos!

Bueno, yo formo parte del colectivo "poco original" que forma el nick con su nombre y apellido. Mi nombre es Silvia de ahí (SIL) y (SEP) de Sepúlveda que es mi apellido.

Es poco original pero fácil sin duda.....  

Normalmente uso el nombre de Gala porque es un nombre que siempre me ha gustado pero al darme de alta en este foro pensé que era momentáneo y se ha convertido en una adicción.

También, me llaman Silvi, Sepu, entre otros....

A todos los demás, me han gustado mucho el origen de vuestros nicks (incluso los "poco originales" como yo )

Besitos a todos y espero seguir viendólos en el W/R forum!!!!


----------



## albita

El mío es fácil. Es el diminutivo de Alba (mi nombre). Mi ex novio me llamaba así porque soy muy menuda, poca cosa (¡físicamente hablando claro!), así que él siempre me llamaba 'Albita' de modo cariñoso. La felicidad fue él quien me la dio a probar con una historia de amor tremendísima, así que mi nick va por él.


----------



## QUIJOTE

Mi madre siempre decia..."*Qu' hijote tengo yo*"  


no seriously I think is obvious eh?


----------



## Fernando

The origin of my nick is quite obvious.



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> I was invited to come to this forum by a friend, so I felt like an outsider when I arrived. Besides, it seemed fitting, since I was a Portugueseman in a forum whose greatest emphasis was on Spanish and English. I hope it also serves as a warning to other posters that I'm not a native speaker, when I answer a question about Spanish or English.



... a pesar de lo cual nos das lecciones en ambos idiomas a los nativos.


----------



## fenixpollo

Mi apodo de pirata es "Mad Tom Bonney" (www.fidius.org/quiz/pirate.php) -- pero no me llamo ni tom, ni bonney. 
_My pirate nickname is "Mad Tom Bonney", although my name is neither tom nor bonney._

Un nombre de cariño que me dieron es "pollo." Vivo en la ciudad de Phoenix.
_Somebody gave me the nickname "chicken."  I live in the city of Phoenix._ 

Para que sepan los hispanohablantes... para mí, usar la palabra "nick" para decir "apodo" suena super-spanglish y no muy bonito. Sólo una opinión.
_Just to let the Spanish-speakers know... for me, using the word "nick" to say "nickname" sounds ultra-spanglish and not very pretty.  Just an opinion._


----------



## meili

My name is Mae (pronounced like the month of May).  I was named Mae because I was born, obviously, on the month of May, mes de flores.

How the 'y' was changed into 'e'? It was my abuela's fault, hihi..  She wanted to be original.  How was it spelled to 'mei' here, hmmm, I like the Chinese-spelling-look.  The 'li'? I liked the way it made my 'mei' little or cute.  Also, it is the last syllable of a special friend's name. 

Above all, instint told me that meili would be the best nick to use (for me) in this forum.


----------



## Mita

Cuando mi hermana era chica no podía pronunciar mi nombre (Bernardita... un poco largo, ¿no?  pero igual me gusta  ) y en vez de Bernardita lo único que podía decir era "Mita". Y así quedé para las personas más cercanas de mi familia: Mita o Mitita ^^
No es una historia muy especial, pero al menos "Mita" les ahorra la lata de escribir mi nombre entero, jeje...


----------



## Citrus

En la preparatoria, yo formaba parte de un grupo de amigas muy unido. La mamá de una de ellas solía llamarnos con "diminutivos personalizados" de nuestros nombres.
Ella creía que el simple diminutivo "*ita*" (e.g. Mariana = Marian*ita*) no era “lo suficientemente original para unas chicas tan poco comunes" (estas eran sus palabras). Así que inventó los “diminutivos personalizados”, que es algo como “*itrus*” (e.g. Marcela = Marcel*itrus*). 

A nosotras nos parecía muy largo todo el nombre con su diminutivo y comenzamos a utilizar sólo la terminación (e.g. Marcela = *Litrus* o Mariana = *Nitrus*)

Con algunos de nuestros nombres se repetía la terminación, o no sonaba bien (el mío es de lo últimos) y se hizo la adaptación de unir el diminutivo a la inicial del nombre. (e.g. Karla = *Kitrus*).

Asi llegamos a mi nick . . . mi nombre es Cosset y como “Titrus” se oía muy mal . . . me quedé con “*Citrus*”.  

Mucha gente piensa que es por los cítricos (limones, naranjas, etc.) y a pesar de que sí me gustan, la verdad es que no soy tan fanática de ellos . . . 

Ahora, la gente cercana a mi me llama Coss, pero para todo lo que requiere un nick en internet uso “*Citrus*”.

Una historia un poco larga . . . espero no haberlos aburrido, pero 

. . . . there you go!!!  . . . . thats how I got my nickname

Saludos
*   Citrus    *​


----------



## luar

Hola a tod@s! Siempre me llamó la atención la musicalidad del idioma portugués, así que hace unos años decidí estudiar esta hermosa lengua. Una de las palabras que consideré mas bellas fue _Luar._ Así que a la hora de escoger mi nickname, no lo pensé dos veces y me nombré Luar, que quiere decir luz de luna.


----------



## Patojo

Mi apodo o mote es originario de Guatemala y es utilizado para llamar a los niños, creo que es el unico pais en Latino America que utiliza esta palabra.
El mote Patojo quiere decir niño, aunque no lo soy 

Patojo


----------



## Fernando

luar said:
			
		

> Hola a tod@s! Siempre me llamó la atención la musicalidad del idioma portugués, así que hace unos años decidí estudiar esta hermosa lengua. Una de las palabras que consideré mas bellas fue _Luar._ Así que a la hora de escoger mi nickname, no lo pensé dos veces y me nombré Luar, que quiere decir luz de luna.


¿Sabes que había un programa en la TV de Galicia que se llamaba así, verdad?


----------



## desde aquel verano

Hola. Mi nick viene de la siguiente canción que me gusta mucho:

*el bello verano*

tengo ganas de fiesta, de que acabe el invierno, de volver a nadar en el mar
de soñar el verano en el que fuimos novios y poderle cambiar el final 

tengo algunos poemas que escribimos entonces que ahora te harían reír
han pasado tres años desde aquel verano y sigo enamorado de ti

tu cara triste, mi amor de plata, podemos volver a empezar
seremos delfines o ballenas azules viviendo en el fondo del mar


----------



## Phryne

My screen name is no big deal either. I normally go for funny ones like "Agarrate Catalina" or "buenamandarina", but apparently, the day I signed up for this forum I wasn't feeling too creative and I could only remember of _Phryne _who was a very beautiful and powerful prostitute of Ancient Greece.  To me, _Phryne _represents a lot of things, but mainly how relative and arbitrary is the role of women in society (back then and today) and how so is our power.

saludos


----------



## alc112

Phryne said:
			
		

> My screen name is no big deal either. I normally go for funny ones like "Agarrate Catalina" or "buenamandarina", but apparently, the day I signed up for this forum I wasn't feeling too creative and I could only remember of _Phryne _who was a very beautiful and powerful prostitute of Ancient Greek. To me, _Phryne _represents a lot of things, but mainly how relative and arbitrary is the role of women in society (back then and today) and how so is our power.
> 
> saludos


 
Al fín fue revelado este misterio. Lo estaba esperando


----------



## Phryne

alc112 said:
			
		

> Al fín fue revelado este misterio. Lo estaba esperando


  Hubieras preguntado... o lo ponías en google y te salía al toque!
besos


----------



## Fernando

Jo, seis meses pensando en 'Frain' y resulta que es Friné. Espero que no tengas que ganar ningún juicio como ella.


----------



## Andræs

Bueno mi nick no es ningún misterio, intenté ponerme Andrés, Andrès, Andrês, Andreas, Andrei y otras tantas variedades de mi nombre pero como estaban todos ocupados terminé eligiendo una forma de escribirlo a la vieja usanza romana, (supongo) Andræs, que me gusta, también. 

De todas formas no es mi primer nombre, me llamo Hernán Andrés. Ese también sería un buen tema para abrir, por que en Argentina, por ejemplo nos ponen dos nombres y usamos sólo un apellido, pero ahora vivo en España, y acá sólo tienen un nombre y usan los dos apellidos. Me pregunto cual será la cantidad de nombres que se usan en diferentes países...


----------



## Antartic

I've enjoyed all the stories and besides I love to invent nicks all the time, but unfortunately we can't change our current nick in this forum.
Antes de entrar al foro queria un nick no muy divertido (aunque me encantan) porque sabia que al final me iba a aburrir, entonces traté de buscar algo mas 'elegante' y me llamó la atención como sonaba Antarctic, además este continente me llama mucho la atencion, es muy fascinante, asi que le saqué una c o mas bien le quité una a para que quedara con genero masculino y quedó en Antartic. Y aqui estoy


----------



## germinal

I chose Germinal for use in a BBC website called Get Writing (now mothballed for reasons of economy but still accessible) where aspiring writers could post their stories, poems, plays etc.    Germinal is the name of a story by Emil Zola about French miners which had made quite an impression on me, maybe because my father was a miner in Lancashire.

Germinal was chosen as the name of a month in spring in the French revolutionary calendar because of its connections with germination - sprouting seed, new growth and all that and I liked the optimism - although one forero here did suggest that at my age I would be more likely to have gone to seed rather than sprouting with new life.     


Germinal

.


----------



## luar

Fernando said:
			
		

> ¿Sabes que había un programa en la TV de Galicia que se llamaba así, verdad?


 
Descubriste mi secreto! Sin embargo aún considero que la explicación que ofrecí antes, acerca de mi fascinación por el idioma portugués, me hacía ver más interesante, no crees?


----------



## SILSEP

luar said:
			
		

> Descubriste mi secreto! Sin embargo aún considero que la explicación que ofrecí antes, acerca de mi fascinación por el idioma portugués, me hacía ver más interesante, no crees?


Que curioso! y yo que creía que venia de "Raul" que es "Luar" al revés!!!!


----------



## Artabros

También está el grupo folk

Luar na lubre

Lo que traducido del gallego, significa (y no es broma) *"Resplandor de la luna sobre el claro del bosque sagrado usado por los druidas para sus ceremonias religiosas"

*Artabros es el nombre de la tribu céltica que habitaba en el entorno de la ría de La Coruña

Salu2


----------



## Fernando

Hombre, Luar na lubre = Noche junto a la hoguera, ¿no?


----------



## Artabros

Fernando said:
			
		

> Hombre, Luar na lubre = Noche junto a la hoguera, ¿no?



No.
Eso sería Noite a carón da *lumbre.

*La traducción correcta es la que puse arriba, por muy enrevesada que parezca.*
*
Salu2

Me corrijo a mí mismo, lumbre es un castelanismo, mejor fogueira, cachela o lumarada.


----------



## luar

From now on,when people ask me about my nickname, I am going to say that I got it after watching a band named _Luar na lubre_, while performing in a TV show called _Luar_, but esencially because my real name is Raúl.


----------



## Fernando

Comprobé la página oficial de la banda en la que recogen la interpretación de Ártabros.

luar = Lío Único con los Apodos de Raúl


----------



## SILSEP

luar said:
			
		

> From now on,when people ask me about my nickname, I am going to say that I got it after watching a band named _Luar na lubre_, while performing in a TV show called _Luar_, but esencially because my real name is Raúl.


 Has visto! la de vínculos que tiene tu nickname!!! No podrás quejarte.


----------



## luar

SILSEP said:
			
		

> Has visto! la de vínculos que tiene tu nickname!!! No podrás quejarte.


Tienes razón, no puedo quejarme... !Una parte de mí se encuentra en todas partes!


----------



## alc112

Gente,
Por favor dejen de chatear. Hagan todos los comentarios que quieran median mensajes privados. Sólo tienen que hacer click sobre el nick del forero y en el menú que se habra hacer click para enviar un mensaje privado.
Por favor, no quiero que cierren este thread
Muchas gracias


----------



## amikama

Mi nick inicial (en un foro israelí) fue עמיקם (Amikam), que es un nombre común en Israel (pero no es mi nombre verdadero). Luego lo combinó con עליקמא (Alikama), héroe de un libro infantil que me gustaba cuando yo era niño. amikam + alikama = amikama - et voilà, ¡soy yo!


----------



## Úrsulasss

Hola!

El programa Luar de la Televisión de Galicia sigue existiendo. Respecto al significado de Luar na Lubre, soy galega, y como galega estoy segurísima de que luar significa lunar, na es en galego la contracción de en + a y lubre afirmaría que significa hoguera pero es que ahora ya me han hecho dudar, porque tengo oido utlizar muchisimas veces esa palabra pero con eso de lumbre ya no sé... aunque el nombre tiene sentido así: lunar en la hoguera. por cierto, que ese grupo es fantástico y muy muy relajante, uno de los mejores grupos gallegos del momento. También recomiendo escuchar a Mercedes Peón.

Respecto a mi nick, salio de un nombre que utilizo para ahullentar a los chicos pesados que se acercan a una los sabados por la noche a preguntar: ¿cómo te llamas? si dices úrsula y pones cara de pocos amigos se van lo antes posible, no se porque pero el nombre funciona, a pesar de que a mi, personalente, me gusta.

Moitos bikiños.

Úrsula


----------



## Isotta

Benjy said:
			
		

> my name is ben.. and the day i signed up i was in the library (sp? lol the irony)in between lectures and was feeling particulary unimaginative (see here for another example) hence the nick
> 
> ps. back in the day i used to be called casper (the friendly ghost) because of my uber white skin. this is no longer the case as spending the summer of 2003 in france has given me perma-sunburn. thi can be verified by the pic in the pictures thread :s



And to think all this time I was sure it was from Benjy the Dog!

Isotta.


----------



## scentless_apprentice

La mía es una canción de NIRVANA (best band ever) =)

capaz alguien ya se dio cuenta.....hm...

la puse pq' me pareció que venía al caso.  o no?


----------



## beri

My nick is the first name of a pseudonym I have. The whole aforesaid pseudonym is an anagram for my real family name.
Are you still following me? Right, I'll go on with the geographical part.
So...


----------



## Shenanigans

Pues mi nick lo saqué del título de uno de los discos de Green Day, mi grupo favorito ;-)


----------



## Alundra

Vale, me apunto. Mi nombre pirata (no he podido evitarlo, lo siento, soy débil, jejeejej...) es Mad Anne Flint.

Y ahora lo de Alundra.
A lo mejor a alguien le suena. Es simplemente el protagonista de un juego de videoconsola.
Cuando a mi hijo le compramos la PS hace algunos años, uno de los juegos que más le gustaban se llamaba así, igual que el niño protagonista.
Y al comenzar a meterme por Internet, ví el juego y me gustó el nombre de Alundra, aunque el protagonista fuera un niño y yo sea una mujer. De hecho, nadie se da cuenta ni se imagina que es un nombre masculino, al menos los que no utilizan videojuegos. Así que, practicamente en todos los sitios por donde ando metida me inscribo como Alundra, aunque a veces también está pillado el nombre, pero lo arreglo poniendo Alhundra, Aluhndra ó algo similar.

¡¡¡¡Me encantan todas vuestras historias, son muy, muy interesantes!!!, ALC112, que buen tema has sacado!!!!

Alundra (Alun también para los amigos (entre los que por supuesto, estais todos vosotros) de la red).

Ah! Y mi nombre real es Pilar.


----------



## 'alexcia'

My name is Madelin. The story of my nick is short. Back in high school I have this girlfriend who is fond of giving her friends name. She picked the name Alex and I don't know why, could be her crush. Then we made them a little creative by ending the name with sounds we like to make it feminine. She named me Alexcia and hers Alexcisse. I chose to use it because I miss my friend lately and when I signed up I was thinking of her.


----------



## clipper

Clipper, named after a brand of cirarette lighter..... simply because when I first signed up to a forum (a different one) I was listening to a band called The Streets (probably not known outside the UK) and on the cover of their first album is a Clipper cigarette lighter. I typed it in as my user name on that first forum and have used it in every forum I´ve joined since.


----------



## Mei

Hola a todos!

Mi nombre es Maria, pero toda mi familia y mis amigos me llaman Mei (bueno, menos cuando se enfadan, entonces me llaman MARIAAAAA,... o simplemente no me llaman, jajajja). La cosa viene porque mi hermana tiene la "bonita" habilidad de poner motes a todos (a mi madre la llama Tigre, raro, no? en el fondo es como un gatito, jejej), total, que se ve que como Maria es muy "largo" se convirtió en Mei (lo pronuncio igual que May, mayo en inglés). 

Muchas veces cuando envio un e-mail a algún amigo, normalmente, lo firmo como Meitoday... y pongo una frase, cada vez distinta. Pero claro, en el foro no lo hago porque si cada vez tengo que poner una frase, pues,..... no se.... no tengo tantas ideas!

Saludos

Meitodaytryingtofindmyway!


----------



## CLEMENTINE

Hola a todos

Mi nick es una mezcla de mi nombre y de mi apellido.
Tengo un monton de apodos (Dine, Didine, Busu...). Mi preferido es de mis hermanos que me llaman Kromenda (no se de donde viene esta palabra)

Cheerio


----------



## jmx

I don't have an interesting nickname, but in case anyone cares, my real name is J. Martín S. I didn't even invent it myself, it was created from my full name by the server managing a certain internet-based service. 

It seems that phantasy is not my strong point ! :-(


----------



## DearPrudence

As you would have guessed, it comes from the Beatles song "Dear Prudence". Maybe I could have chosen "Michèle ma belle" but I'm not fond of this song and it would not have described me well. While Prudence is like me, she won't come out to play (but unlike me she's beautiful as the sky). 
Long ago someone asked why we had to hide behind usernames. I think that it reflects more your personality as you have chosen it and you can be taken seriously without people making fun of you because you're a girl, you're not American or whatever. Here I'm referring to other forums where people can be quite elitist.
In this forum it's not the case, I even confessed I was a girl.  
PS: this therad was a really good idea.


----------



## Eureka_Spain

Pues mi nick lo saqué de un anuncio de la televisión hace mucho tiempo.  Estaban anunciando el Ford Ka y aparecía en la pantalla EURE y caía un Ka desde arriba y como yo estaba buscando un nick pues dije eso de "¡Eureka, lo encontré!" Muy propio...


Además, me gusta la cultura griega.  Estudié griego 2 años en el instituto y la palabra Eureka también me parecía adecuado según mis gustos al venir del griego.

Lo malo es que hay demasiadas/os Eureka por ahí sueltos y a veces le tengo que añadir algo, en este caso mi procedencia.


----------



## Weaton

Lo que me diverti leyendo este thread! Fue genial!!!

Veo que empezo a principios de año!
Pero bueno, como la ultima respuesta fue la semana pasada.... Me doy el gusto de escribir..

Que sorpresa ver cuantos que creia que eran "He" son "She" !!! y viceversa..  jajaj... y saber bien como pronunciar los nombres de los demas...

Y que lindas y divertidas historias.. 
Disfrute mucho este thread...   Muy buena idea!  


"Weaton" no es emocionante, pero ya que estoy lo cuento:

Salio de una pelicula que vimos un dia de casualidad con mi hermana hace unos años ya: "Wish upon a star".

La pasaban mucho por cable (no se como se explica que es "television x cable"...  ) Muchas veces.... muuuuy seguido...!!
Entonces por mas que no fuera tu pelicula favortia... no habia modo de que no se te grabara en la mente!!

Trataba de dos hermanas que "intercambiaban almas" accidentalmente... Y que tenian que vivir un par de dias en el cuerpo de la otra.
Una estaba muy enfocada en el estudio... y otra muy enfocada en hacer sociales..
Haley y Alexa Weaton se llamaban...
Realmente no recuerdo si Alexa era la estudiosa... o si era la sociable...
(aunque se con cual me identificaría..  jejej...)

El punto es que como me llamo Alejandra, y algunas amigos/as me dicen "Alexia"... 
Quedo que mi hermana me dice "Weaton" por "Alexa Weaton" que es similar.


Enotnces, al registrarme y no poder utilizar "Ale" elegí rápidamente "Weaton" porque estaba ansiosa por hacer mi pregunta .... Que raro yo ansiosa!

De todos modos... Despues me arrepentí!
Porque no sabía que iba a utilizar el foro... 
Pense que era algo para que viera solo yo.. jajajaj!
Me hubiera puesto "Celestina" que es un nick que me encanta y ademas habla mas de mi...


Bueno me extendi mucho!!!!

Saludos foreros!!!


----------



## srsh

pues mi nombre es sergio, y con el paso del tiempo mis amigos me iban diciendo de diferentes maneras:

sergio -> serch -> sersh

y luego no se porqué un dia amanecí sin ganas de vocales jeje, asi que cambié a "srsh", y me pareció curioso que no he visto algun otro sergio a quien le digan asi y pues por esa razon ahora uso ese nick en todos lados, por ejemplo en mi flog: www.fotolog.net/srsh

y pues básicamente esa es la historia =)

qué hilo tan interesante!

saludos!


----------



## Lucyernaga

Mi nombe es Lucy. Cuando uno lleva un nombre largo, algunos tratan de acortarlo, pero cuando es corto alguien surge con ganas de alargarlo, no? Pues me han dicho Lucinda, Lucy María, Lucidita, Lucila, Lucinante y hasta  Lucifer. Ese día en que Quique, un amigo muy simpático , me llamó Luciérnaga dice que me brillaron los ojos y luego lo adopté como nick. Total, ese Lucy nunca me ha identificado del todo.

Lucyérnaga


----------



## Don Borinqueno

mis amigos me dicen MoReNo porque soy moreno ;-)


----------



## Faith

Hola

Pues el mío viene de "Keep the faith" mi canción favorita de mi grupo favorito: Bon Jovi


----------



## mompracem

¡Qué buen hilo! ¡Gracias por compartir!
Mi caso: Desde muy chico fui muy lector y también amante de los veleros, tanto para armar modelos a escala como para timonearlos. Y esa combinación de amor por la lectura y los veleros hizo que al descubrir a Salgari, la serie de Sandokan me fascinara. Y Mompracem, la isla refugio de los Tigres, resultó también uno para mi, metafóricamente hablando. Desde entonces Mompracem ha sido mi nick, mi refugio y hasta el nombre de un teatro-casa que tuve.
Ah! y mi nombre pirata... ¡Patán el Magnífico!


----------



## Noedatorre

Hello everybody!
Yo también me he sorprendido de que algunos 'he' fueran 'she' o viceversa! y me he reído mucho, sobre todo cuando este sábado por la tarde, vi una película en la que salía una tal 'Alexia Weaton'... y me acordé del foro, claro!  
Pues mi historia no es muy original...y mi nick ni siquiera se me ocurrió a mi! En fin, resulta que hace unos años, tratando de encontrar un nombre para mi correo que no estubiera ya registrado (tarea ardua y difícil!), ya estaba cansada de hacer todo tipo de combinaciones del tipo 'nombre e iniciales de apellidos', 'iniciales y nombre', 'mi nombre del revés!!!!' ... ya estaba todos registrados!!!! y la verdad, no me hacía gracia lo de mi nombre y un número (por ejemplo: Noelia4765), me entraba complejo de estar numerada como el ganado! :S
Así que, comentándolo con los amigos, a uno se le ocurrió lo de noedatorre (noe de la torre) porque vivo muy cerca del faro que hay en mi ciudad (más conocido como Torre de Hércules, que por cierto, es un faro romano del siglo II, el más antiguo del mundo que sigue en funcionamiento). Y me encantó!! Me encanta mi ciudad y la zona en la que vivo así que creí que sonaba muy bien. Así que desde entonces lo utilizo siempre.
Ahora, en vez de tener un número como el ganado...tengo denominación de origen, como el buen vino! 

Espero no haber aburrido con todo este rollo!
Saluditos!


----------



## MCGF

el alabamiano said:
			
		

> Some 2 1/2 or 3 years ago, I found on academia.org.mx/diccionario/ the word for "native of Alabama" instead of always using "de Alabama".
> 
> I began signing "el alabamiano" on another Spanish language forum and some people insisted that I not use it because no native speaker of Spanish would know its meaning without explanation, which is usually the case.
> 
> But, for those who want to know, in English, it's Alabamian.
> 
> Atentamente,
> el de alabama



Bueno, no sé quién te ha dicho eso, yo acabo de verlo escrito por primera vez y he supuesto que era porque o bien te gusta Alabama o eres de allí


----------



## MCGF

Después de que _fenixpollo_  me preguntara por curiosidad de dónde salio mi nick, tras haber leído todas vuestras historias y haber añadido comentarios personales, creo que me toca el turno.

La verdad es que no he sido nada original esta vez en elegirlo. Yo me llamo Mª del Carmen, y mi nombre nunca me ha gustado, por largo y porque la gente conmigo tampoco ha sido lo suficientemente original como para buscarme un apodo cariñoso que no fuera la simple abreviatura "Mari Carmen" (aunque he de decir que Carmen por sí solo sí que me gusta porque creo que no tiene traducción).
Pero cuando empecé a trabajar coincidí con un cubano que tenía la costumbre de llamar a la gente por sus iniciales, así a las Mª Josés les decía MJ (emejota) y a mí empezó a decirme MC (emecé), me gustó muchísimo y ya ha derivado en "eme", "emenchi" emita" pero pensando que en el foro no me iban a aceptar los acentos no quise escribirlo para evitar que no se pronunciara bien, así que lo dejé como iniciales, pero lo veía muy corto y lo único que hice fue añadirle las otras siglas de mis apellidos. 

Vale, no he podido evitar la curiosidad de buscar mi nombre pirata (gracias al link que ha dejado _fenixpollo_) Red Mary Vane (Me gusta muchoooooooo )


----------



## santi

hi all and greetings from Colombia 

well my name is santiago, santi is the short form they call my dad chago ofcourse we have the same name so sometimes I'm also known as chaguito. In high school my nickname was ¨psycho¨(don't know quite why yet I'm the most normal person that I know) and now here in my country I got my nickname when I arrived, since my spanish was more than terrible and I am a little active so they call me here ¨el gringo loco¨( the crazy gringo). well that's my story hope you enjoy.... 

this is


----------



## Lucyernaga

Hace como veinte años, cuando yo iba al colegio, uno se enojaba si le llamaban por un apodo. Era algo ofensivo entre mis compañeros . Lo ideal era ser llamado por el apellido . No sé si es que era un colegio de bobos o qué, pero así era. Hoy es tan natural...!  Además, incluso veo que se usan apodos descriptivos, que para nosotros eran los peores  , como gringo, pato, el gordo, la flaca, etc.
Esto de los nicks es como si uno eligiera cómo llamarse, o como si el nombre de uno, finalmente hubiera sido colocado de acuerdo a la personalidad real y no con las pretensiones de los papás.  ¿Cuánta gente no se siente a gusto con su nombre, no?  Los apodos vienen a aliviar estas molestias.  Pero...no les ha pasado que luego algún amigo suyo no sabe cuál es su verdadero nombre y se enreda todo?


----------



## Mei

Lucyernaga said:
			
		

> Hace como veinte años, cuando yo iba al colegio, uno se enojaba si le llamaban por un apodo. Era algo ofensivo entre mis compañeros . Lo ideal era ser llamado por el apellido . No sé si es que era un colegio de bobos o qué, pero así era. Hoy es tan natural...!  Además, incluso veo que se usan apodos descriptivos, que para nosotros eran los peores  , como gringo, pato, el gordo, la flaca, etc.
> Esto de los nicks es como si uno eligiera cómo llamarse, o como si el nombre de uno, finalmente hubiera sido colocado de acuerdo a la personalidad real y no con las pretensiones de los papás. ¿Cuánta gente no se siente a gusto con su nombre, no? Los apodos vienen a aliviar estas molestias. Pero...no les ha pasado que luego algún amigo suyo no sabe cuál es su verdadero nombre y se enreda todo?


 
Hola,

A mi me ha pasado que después de mucho tiempo, algún amigo ve que escribo mi nombre y dice "-¿Maria?" como si "Mei" fuera tan normal, no conozco a nadie a quien llamen Mei excepto a mi.... es por eso que me gusta, jeje


----------



## nanel

Bueno, mi historia también es sencilla, mi marido me llama Nan porque dice que soy pequeñita (de enana: nan) y a veces lo mezcla con mi nombre, Raquel, quedando Nanel, así que ... en la red.

MODERATOR INTERVENTION: Por favor, por vuestra propia seguridad no pongáis datos demasiado personales en este foro, que está abierto a todo el mundo. Gracias.


----------



## Carlston

Pues el mio deriva de mi nombre, que como siempre, evito darlo en los foros, asi que ahora ya sabran como me llamo...


----------



## InmayHugo

el mío es muy simple.
Me llamo Inma y tengo un bebé de 4 meses y medio que se llama Hugo.
me acabo de incorporar al trabajo después de la maternidad y le echo de menos.
besos


----------



## Mei

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Mi apodo de pirata es "Mad Tom Bonney" (www.fidius.org/quiz/pirate.php) -- pero no me llamo ni tom, ni bonney.
> _My pirate nickname is "Mad Tom Bonney", although my name is neither tom nor bonney._
> 
> Un nombre de cariño que me dieron es "pollo." Vivo en la ciudad de Phoenix.
> _Somebody gave me the nickname "chicken." I live in the city of Phoenix._
> 
> Para que sepan los hispanohablantes... para mí, usar la palabra "nick" para decir "apodo" suena super-spanglish y no muy bonito. Sólo una opinión.
> _Just to let the Spanish-speakers know... for me, using the word "nick" to say "nickname" sounds ultra-spanglish and not very pretty. Just an opinion._


 
Hey, I did it and my pirate name is "Dirty Mary Racklham". What it means? I think that I don't like it.... Dirty? Me? I know I'm not!!!  

Thank you in advance guys!!

Cheers

Mei


----------



## InmayHugo

mine is Dirty Anne Roberts - and everyone wants to throw me in the ocean because I sting!!! 
Very funny site
inma


----------



## black magic woman

hola chicos mi nombre es lola pero mi nick name surgio dela cancion de santana y porque estudie astrologia y numerologia ,me gusta todo lo magico y mistico


----------



## Maria Juanita

Yo me imagino que todos se imaginan que mi nickname me representa como una persona que gusta de consumir sustancias alucinógenas, pero lo cierto es que me gané el apodo porque solía ponérmelo para chatear en Internet y ver las reacciones de la gente hacia este. Después mis amigos de la U y la escuela de arte usaban el mote para referirse a mí y era muy gracioso. Asi que supongo que quise ponermelo aquí como un recuerdo de aquellos tiempos...
  by the way...





			
				Maria Juanita said:
			
		

> _**The fact that my nickname is Maria Juanita, it doesn't mean that I agree with pot usage -however, I don't disagree, though...jejeje-**._




http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=53892

saludillos...


----------



## chick n style

yo tampoco soy muy original que digamos. Ese apodo lo saqué de una canción de System of a Down, uno de mis grupos favoritos...


----------



## angelux

Hello, mi nombre es Obed, nada que ver, con mi nick el cual es Angelux, lo puse, porque en mi secundaria, me apodaron, (sobre nombre ) (nick name).....angelux, porque dicen que soy bueno, pero en forma de broma, porque el color de mi piel,triqueño, y me dicen el angel, triqueño..y asi es como ocurrio mi nick, ...The end....


----------



## Bobzinha

My family calls me by this nickname since I was a little girl. Or Bob.


----------



## JazzByChas

My "nick" comes from my name (Charles), and my love of jazz. I thought of it quite a few years ago, when I had aspriations of being a musician. (I still am a frustrated musician, but I compensate by singing in my bass voice!)

So, I figured all my musical inclinations, and my mellow approach to life could be best summed up by my nick, "Jazz By Chas."


----------



## JazzByChas

Well, my Pirate name is "Iron James Read", and although I read, I don't know how much "James" applies. Though I do have a will of iron once I set my mind to it! 

And Mei..."Dirty" in this instance probably means something more like "conniving" or "sinister." I don't think it has much to do with how often you bathe... 



			
				Mei said:
			
		

> Hey, I did it and my pirate name is "Dirty Mary Racklham". What it means? I think that I don't like it.... Dirty? Me? I know I'm not!!!
> 
> Thank you in advance guys!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mei


----------



## Mei

JazzByChas said:
			
		

> Well, my Pirate name is "Iron James Read", and although I read, I don't know how much "James" applies. Though I do have a will of iron once I set my mind to it!
> 
> And Mei..."Dirty" in this instance probably means something more like "conniving" or "sinister." I don't think it has much to do with how often you bathe...


 
Thanks for that Chas! What about "Racklham"? Is it just a name?

Cheers

Mei


----------



## JazzByChas

Well, all I can think of is that this sounds ominously like "Rack of lamb" which is a savory presentation of lamb meat. I imagine you answered those questions in a rather interesting manner! 



			
				Mei said:
			
		

> Thanks for that Chas! What about "Racklham"? Is it just a name?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mei


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Now that I've been on this forum for almost 4 months and our poor Fenixpollo is still bemused by my nickname (see this thread), I guess it's time to proffer explanations too.

Chaska means "star" in Bolivian Quechua.  Ñawi is the word for "eye".  The planet Venus in its brightest phase is called Chaska Ñawi (and in its dimmer phase is called Kjarka Ñawi , which means "dirty eye").  These two images of Venus are woven into every woman's skirt in the area where I lived, appearing respectively as diamonds and asterisks.  Chaska Ñawi also could be interpreted as a heavenly viewpoint on the world.


Finally, Chaska Ñawi is a Bolivian nickname for a blue-eyed or green-eyed woman.  

Here endeth the lesson on Runasimi.


----------



## Just_Wil

Definitivamente tengo que escribir algo acá. Antes escribía canciones más seguido que ahora, una de ellas era "Like kings" y en una línea decía: "The pimp of the pimps, I'm the goddamn king!  , y cuando me estaba registrando WR, eso fue lo único que se me ocurrió poner, no es que me considere un "chulo" ni mucho menos.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Me gusta mucho el viento, el aire… ¿Será quizas porque tengo asma?
Y mi color preferido es el azul… Además de eso, me parece que suena mejor en castellano que en francés. Así que con poca imaginación, creé este nick que uso en varios foros ya.


¡Ah ! Y gracias a Google, me di cuenta que Pablo Neruda, un poeta que me emociona mucho se inspiró del « _aire azul_ » en dos de sus poemas… 
 Se dice que los grandes espíritus siempre se encuentran, ¿Verdad ?….  ¡Ejem ! 

Un saludo muy amistoso a todos . 


_*Josiane*_​


----------



## tvdxer

My nick is "tvdxer" because....well, I'm a TV DX'er.  That means TV DXing is one of my hobbies.  Since nobody here probably knows what that is, Wikipedia has a very nice page on it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TV-FM_DX .  (By the way, I'm also an FM DXer...and AM DXer...etc.  )


----------



## danielfranco

¿Se nota la falta de imaginación?
Dan.


----------



## heidita

Pues Daniel, anda que yo.....

My real name is Heidi, very much thought I put to my nick......

(and the diminutive form, because there were lot's of Heidis around already...)


----------



## geve

Can I join the club of imaginative people? 
G E V E are the first four letters of my e-mail adress... And the usual login I give when I register somewhere (short and easy to remember, and usually not taken yet - who would want "geve" as a login really?)

G is the first letter of my last name.
E V E are the first letters of my first name.
And I can't display publicly the following letters, or I would have to kill you all


----------



## Sidd

I was in the middle of a quest when I started up with internet (about 8 years ago). 

I took my nickname after a marvellous seeker in Herman Hesse's novel: 
Siddharta. 

I'm still searching, but many answers have come already.


----------



## vlazlo

My favorite movie is "Casablanca" and my favortie character in the film is Victor Lazlo, so, vlazlo.


----------



## sammie4

Sammie is the name of my Labrador retriever and she is the 4th Lab that has owned me.  My name mac was already taken.  When I can figure how to add her picture I will do so as she is much more attractive than I.


----------



## qbnaenmiami

El mio es una combincion de mi descendencia y la ciudad donde vivo.

Qbnaenmiami = Cubana en Miami (Florida, USA)


----------



## Eugin

I think I haven´t explained mine so far... so here I am!

My real name is another one which is long and has two names: María Eugenia (quite common in LatinAmerican countries...) and the nickname I chose as a little girl for people to call me was "Giny" (which you can say comes from the English Eugene, right?)

And so, as I like the sound of my name so much, and since I was going to be dealing with the English language within this forum, I chose a nickname that sounded as my real name in English: Eugene.

That´s all, quite simple in fact...

*Greetings to everyone!*


----------



## Laia

Today I'm going to talk about myself...  

Laia is my real name.

It comes from Eulàlia, from Greek, and means "the one who talks well".

The saint is February 12th. Santa Eulàlia is Co-Patron of Barcelona city, so there are some events. I've found the picture of the Festival announcement.

According to statistic, there were almost 1,000 _Laia_s born in Catalonia during 2004 year, being the 4th name in the ranking!


----------



## Joelline

I love my pirate name:

*Captain Jenny Rackham *

(followed by this explanation:  "Even though there's no legal rank on a pirate ship, everyone recognizes you're the one in charge. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr!").

I picked my username because I thought it was pretty  (shallow, huh?)!  

Somewhere on this thread, someone suggested that the Mods ask us to change our usernames every so often.  Is that true?  I want to know now so I can be ready (CaptJen?  CaptainJenny?  CaptRackham?  So many possibities, so little time...!)


----------



## fenixpollo

No-one can change a username, not even the forum administrator. Avatars, though, can change with the wind... or your mood.


----------



## cuchuflete

To clarify...
Fenixpollo is correct, and Fenixpollo is correct.

If you want a new username, you have to re-register.

If you want to talk about pirate names, whatever they may be, please find a pirate forum, wherever that may be.
This thread is one of the few inherently devoted to personal chat that is permitted here.  If people want to use it as a pretext to roam farther afield, it will be closed.  

When I grow up my new username will be Curmudgeon.

Cuchuflete,
Moderator


----------



## KateNicole

Kate is my first name and Nicole is my middle name, hence the "KateNicole".  How boring . . .
I guess I got nauseated by seeing nick names like PuErTo_RiCaN~mami~69_4u   and tried to pick something as standard and easy to read and remember as possible.


----------



## Sulizhen

I took my nickname from one of my favourite films, "In The Mood For Love", directed by Wong Kar Wai...


----------



## la reine victoria

I am neither French nor La Reine Victoria , except in my confused moments, for which I receive medical help. My practitioner applies leeches then gives me copious draughts of chloral hydrate.

On a good day I am Laura Katherine, who is an afficiando of Queen Victoria and the French language - hence the user name.

I may re-register and call myself Special K or Laur-unto-herself when I am released from care.

Dame Celia Molestrangler or Brian the Snail are other possible options . . . . . oh dear, I hear the doctor approaching. . . . .


Regards,
Alice in Wonderland


----------



## lablady

I lurked behind the scenes for many months before registering because I was trying to think of something clever. Failing to come up with anything I considered creative, I finally opted for bland. My user name simply reflects what I am - I am a lab lady- complete with white lab coat, racks of test tubes and microscope. It also explains why the majority of my posts can be found in threads with a scientific basis.

In my next life maybe I'll again try to be clever  (or I'll ask LRV for suggestions).


----------



## transparente

She, who wants to hide is _transparente_! I like the irony, find it revealing.
In combination with my password it becomes a verse of a poem I wrote.


----------



## Gusso

WOW! Que honor escribir en un hilo que tiene más de un año de vida!!! mi nombre verdadero es Gustavo y el "username" es, por una parte, la manera en que habitualmente me llaman en casa (Gus, Gush) y el -so es por el anglicismo que significa "así", Gusso "Gus-así", una manera de mostrarme tal y como soy... escribiendo, lo que muestra mi gran pasión por esta acción. Aunque también adoro utilizar "SUYUS" dado que mi sobrina (la ultraterrestre usurpadora de mi endeble corazón) al no poderme decir "tío Gus" a sus escasos año con seis meses me decía simplemente así "Suyus" (que aparte es una palindroma!!!) 

Espero no aburrirles y, por otra parte, donde estarán los originales foreros que iniciaron este hilo? todavía lo siguen? ALC112? y si no es mucha molestia y dadas mis limitaciones "internéticas" alguién podría explicarme que es un avatar? Claro, si es posible

Saludos


----------



## luis masci

Gusso said:
			
		

> Espero no aburrirles y, por otra parte, donde estarán los originales foreros que iniciaron este hilo? todavía lo siguen? ALC112? y si no es mucha molestia y dadas mis limitaciones "internéticas" alguién podría explicarme que es un avatar? Claro, si es posible
> 
> Saludos


ALC112 es un chico de Entre Ríos al que hasta hace pocos días he "visto" por aquí. 
¿Avatar? lo único que conozco son los avatares de la vida. 
Respecto al nick, no es que carezca de imaginación. Más bien fue que carecí de conocimiento, porque al registrarme me pidieron mi nombre y yo inocentemente lo di pensando que luego me pedirían un nick, cosa que no ocurrió y quedó así nomás.


----------



## betulina

Mi nick viene de mi ciudad, Badalona, que en la época romana se llamaba "Baetulo". A partir de aquí, sólo me hizo falta buscar el gentilicio: de Badalona, _badalonina_ (en catalán); de Baetulo, _betulina_. Simple, pero me gusta como suena.


----------



## blue-eyes

Well, mine is easy and pretty obvious....these ojos azules of course


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches,

Cintia es el nombre de mi hija y Martine es el mío.



> *Posté por Gusso. *alguién podría explicarme que es un avatar


 
Un _avatar_ es la pequeña imágen que se coloca al lado del _nick_. Tienes que ir a tu _perfil_ y buscar _cambiar avatar_ (a la izquierda)

Hasta luego


----------



## alc112

Gusso said:
			
		

> Espero no aburrirles y, por otra parte, donde estarán los originales foreros que iniciaron este hilo? todavía lo siguen? ALC112? y si no es mucha molestia y dadas mis limitaciones "internéticas" alguién podría explicarme que es un avatar? Claro, si es posible
> 
> Saludos


 
 Aquí estoy 
Es que ultimamente me esoty cansando de internet, entonces entro de vez en cuando para postear algo. Pero casi todos los días entro y veo que hay por ahí.
Además, me están matando en la escuela.

Saludos y gracias por recordarme


----------



## Gusso

Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> Buenas noches,
> 
> Cintia es el nombre de mi hija y Martine es el mío.
> 
> 
> 
> Un _avatar_ es la pequeña imágen que se coloca al lado del _nick_. Tienes que ir a tu _perfil_ y buscar _cambiar avatar_ (a la izquierda)
> 
> Hasta luego


 
Gracias Cintia&Martine, voy a tratar de poner un "avatar" a mi nombre de usuario
saludos


----------



## Krümelmonster

My nickname is the German word for Cookie Monster, they gave me this name because there seems to be some connection in our behaviour 
(Another reason for giving me this name is that I am riding a Ducati "Monster")


----------



## aliagros

Mi nombre es Alicia y desde hace algunos años (ya bastantes para mi) estudio agrónomos. Mi nick se le ocurrió a mi padre un día que me abrió una cuenta de email. Alicia-Ali, agrónomos-agros


----------



## alpago

Me llamo Suat. Alpago es el nombre de un héroe quien vivia en Turquia.. pero no es muy conocido..


----------



## THE SPANINGLISH

Mi nick lo saque de una pelicuala k me gusto y se llama "SPANGLISH"


----------



## elmoch

Mi apodo es simplemente el de mi familia paterna, truncado para darle un toque misterioso:
Los mochos   el mocho   elmocho   elmoch
Y no tiene nada que ver con las fregonas, sino con un juego infantil muy popular antiguamente:
http://roble.pntic.mec.es/~fblanc1/entorno/juegos.htm


----------



## anlifa

Nunca sé que poner cuando tengo que utilizar un nickname... 

Cuando elegí este llevaba unos meses en Marruecos, además acababa de pasar mis exámenes de árabe...O sea que combiné las primeras letras de mi nombre AN(na) con la primera letra del alfabeto árabe a(LIF), y le agregué la a final para marcar el femenino, jeje


----------



## la reine victoria

geve said:
			
		

> E V E are the first letters of my first name.
> And I can't display publicly the following letters, or I would have to kill you all


 
Je l'ai deviné. C'est Everett, un prénom anglais et masculin, qui veut dire "Wild Boar, Strong".


Faut pas avoir honte Geve. On t'aime toujours!  



LRV


----------



## Talant

Hi,

Mi name is Joaquin. I've played handball for a long time and when suscribing I thought about one of the best handball players ever: Talant Dujshebaev

But I have other nicks: Jeremiah (a character in a french comic series), jabas1000 (my initials),... In fact, the one I use the most is Jeremiah.


----------



## oxazol

*Edwin*

Solo decirte que la "ll" en Argentina y algún otro pais de América no se pronuncia como en los demás sitios que se habla español. 

(My nick viene de mi época de estudiante de química. Frecuentaba un foro de química y por eso me puse mi nombre que es un compuesto químico. Como sigo siendo químico, sigo con mi nick de químico.)


----------



## .   1

Hello Forum,
I have been cruising up and down the threads and have noticed an amazing variety of names and symbols.

Would it be of interest for us to share our intentions of what we wish to convey by our choices?

.,,

*Mod Edit:* This thread was merged with another of the same topic. Please remember to use the forum's SEARCH feature before starting a new thread.


----------



## Etcetera

My nickname - Etcetera - comes from Latin, of course.
I love this word, because it presupposes some never-ending positive move. Sempre in movimento!


----------



## maxiogee

I have explained my screen-name previously, it is a representation of the initials of my surname.

My avatar changes at whim, as does my signature.
Currently my avatar is a minor modification of the logo of the Irish branch of Amnesty International, of which I am a member, and my signature is a piece from a James Taylor song.


----------



## tigretoro

i live in spain and am hindustani,,,,indiantiger and the spanishbull


----------



## 3.1416

Has anyone ever read "Life of Pi"?
It was my last months in Toronto when i was reading this book.
I was called Purple since '94 because my hair was that colour for a very long time.
Then 'Purple' seemed a li'l gayish to me (in Spanish is Purpura, they called me _EL_ purpura).
Then after 11 years of being called like that i got tired and i felt like quiting, but old friends still call me Purple.
I did not care and i wanted to end it, i started to think it was childish to have a nickname.
Then, When i lived in Pto Vallarta nobody knew i was called Purple, everyone called me my first name.
Until Verotripka went to visit me, my workmates knew about 'purple' but they didn't used it.
When i came back from Calgary last year i noticed that my life was a little similar to Pi's (the main character on the book), even though i haven't spent time on a boat with a tiger or the like.

One good night i realized that i signed my stories as P.
And i was listening Portishead, and the dog on my side was named Porthos.
And since i saw the movie called "Pi" i wondered about the real meaning of 3.1416...

Then, on February 2nd at a breakfast for the company i work, some people gave stickers so you could write your name and put it on your chest.
I felt like in those days when the teacher took us to a park or a museum, so i refused to play the game and i wrote 3.1416 on my tag and put it on my elbow side.
A man was choosing tamales next to me and i said:
 "los tamales de calabaza estan biiieeeen ricos!!"
The man answered:
"If that comes from a guy named Pi, that should be true"
and he picked one.
I realize that it was a very pretentious nick.
And you can be whatever you want behind the keyboard.
So i choose this.
My arrogant alter -ego feels pleased with this nick.


----------



## linguist786

I'm boring!
.,, , why did you choose this "full stop, comma, comma" username?


----------



## ireney

Mine is my real name plus the first letter of my surname (phonetic transcription). My usual one gets to my nerves nowadays so I decided a bit less imagination may be better. It isn't but there you go.

Avatar's a cat sleeping on the steps of Erechteion which I found delightfully irreverent. Might change it if I am in the mood though.


----------



## almostfreebird

I have only one username of my own on internet(not only here), because I like it. First " Freebird" flashed into my mind, that is actually a song name created by Lynyrd Skynyrd, but the name was unavailable because somebody already had it, then I hit on a good idea, hey I better put "almost" before the "freebird", and I got the name.


----------



## moura

I choose the name of my homeland - Moura, at south Portugal, Alentejo (in English female moor). I think it has something to do with me also - perhaps some ancient arabian roots, sun, sand, vast planes.

P.s.: the symbols are only a succession of variations in colours, forms or images, according to my mental fit at the time.


----------



## castellano

I decided to call myself "castellano" because I am Castilian.

And as it seems that here in Spain the Castilian culture and traditions have been (deliberately or not deliberately) forgotten, I just wanted to express: "Castille exists".

*Most Castilians are not aware of what they are *culturally, _thanks to _the division of Castille in 5 Comunidades Autónomas and due to the incredible prevalence of other interests (it seems that Spain is only done by Andalucia, Cataluña and Basques....the rest does not exist). 
Spain is not only flamenco, Barcelona, Ibiza, paella, sangría, toros, Costa del Sol or _tapas_....Spain is more than that!

I also decided to call myself "castellano" to express how I think my language (castellano) should be called (el castellano es una lengua española por ser hablada originariamente en España; creo que el término "español" no es adecuado, pero lo respeto).

My avatar is the historical symbol of Castile, present in the Spanish flag as well.

Lo dicho: "Castilla también existe", "Castile also exists".

Regards/saludos


----------



## pacificblue

Hmm, the ocean between America and New Zealand is the pacific, and since I'm from New Zealand and have always had a dream of moving to America, it was a fitting way to pick a name that would last when I moved and also a word to describe me ... blue ... cause I am always sad.     lol Well, not really anymore.  Anyway, I thought it sounded nice.


----------



## Fernita

La historia de mi username viene de la época (hace unos 10 años) cuando era intérprete consecutiva en una empresa argentina que había hecho una fusión con una de USA. Cuando llegaron a Buenos Aires los ingenieros, que no hablaban ni una palabra de español, les costaba tanto decir mi nombre (Fernanda) que uno de ellos empezó a llamarme Fern (helecho). Nos daba mucha risa a todos pero mis jefes argentinos no entendían por qué. Con el tiempo, me puse de novia con Dan, el que sugirió llamarme Fern. Como él era altísimo y yo muy bajita, empezó a llamarme Fernita. Y así me quedó el nick que uso siempre. 
Me parece muy divertido leer todas las historias sobre sus usernames!!!!!!
Ha sido una idea genial! Felicitaciones!!!!!!!!
Fernita


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Monsieur denotes me being a man, as opposed to a woman and Aquilone is Italian for kite.  I chose 'aquilone' because of the 4 languages I learn/speak: spanish, italian, french, english - different words (no visual similarities) exist.  Also, it represents my personality.  I am most at peace when all is not.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Mi nombre es Ronan y mi apellido francés es Poirier... así... ronanpoirier ;-)


----------



## GenJen54

Kindly refrain from making chatty comments about other people's names.  You are most welcome to provide comments via Personal Message.

Moderator


----------



## panjabigator

My ethnicity is Panjabi.  My school's mascot is the alligator.
hence...


----------



## .   1

linguist786 said:
			
		

> I'm boring!
> .,, , why did you choose this "full stop, comma, comma" username?


 
My original reason was to intrigue and perhaps to therefore contact other persons of a similar bent but there is such a strong proscription regarding chat that there appears little or no chance of that occurring here.

The codes that I intended to convey are as follows

A user name with the minimum key strokes but still fully functional.
A user name that is easy to type.
A user name that is uncommon.
A username that is open to interpretation thereby revealing something of the interpreter.
A user name that is also a symbol so I have a symbolic face with one eye closed in a wink and everytime I sign off I use by symbol as I use my user name and leave with a wink.
A name and symbol that is multi-layered enough and open to interpretation to the point that I consider it to be art and I have achieved this with three key strokes.
I do not generally use commas and decided to include symbolic commas in each post.

.,,


----------



## Yuribear

How fun to read the "stories behind the name". So here's mine.

My real name is Yuriria (in Purépecha: laguna roja, laguna de colores) but it has too many "r"s to roll for non Spanish speakers, hence "Yuri".

I love working with wildlife and I have worked with many different species all over the planet. For 4 years in a row I was working in Alaska on a migratory bird program.

The first year I was banding birds we had to check our mist nets every hour to see if we have caught any birds. There was a young grizzley bear in the area that was playing around with our nets and would knock them down at every chance. I was fascinated with this bear and one of the rules when you are working in a bear area is that you have to call out "Hey Bear" and make as much noise as possible in order to signal the bear that you are around (they stay away from humans pretty much). But my "bear" (yelling) was always intended on attracting the bear so that I could see him, while the other guy (who was really afraid of bears) will reply "Yuri!" to stop me from using that tone (since he really didn't want to see the bear). So for hours we would go on with "bear...", Yuri!, "bear..", Yuri!. 

After that everbody at the bunk house called me Yuribear and I love it since bears are some of the most amazing creatures inhabiting the planet.


----------



## WILMSLOW

Mi nick es el nombre de un extrarradio que hay a unos 15 kms de Manchester en el condado de Chesire (Inglaterra). Estuve viviendo allí 2 años y después pasé todas mis vacaciones de verano, navidades y puentes durante otros 4 más. Fue una etapa tan importante en mi vida que he querido rememorar el nombre del lugar donde tan buenos y malos días pasé. Yo me llamo Miriam.


----------



## LV4-26

I've just realized I'd never subscribed to this thread. Yet, my username keeps quite a few people wondering. So, here we go.
One of my favorite movies ever is _Alien _by Ridley Scott. In the beginning of that film, the Nostromo (commercial spaceship) is rerouted to a planet (or, rather, a natural satellite, a moon) called Acheron or LV-426.
My avatar is a picture of the Nostromo approaching LV-426. (I misplaced the hyphen but, in a way, it matches the usual pronounciation : four-twentysix.)

 By the way, I've never understood why vBulletin places me first in alphabetical order in the list of current users, while I should be somewhere between luckyguy and Maen.


----------



## lepidoptera

I just love butterflies, but I think that word sounds kind of "cursi" (I don't know how to say this in english), so I usually log in everywhere using _Lepidoptera_, or _Srta. Lepidóptera_, or any butterfly scientific name as _Pieris Rapae, Phoebis Philea_ or _Danaus Plexippus_.


I can't believe this thread has been active for so long


----------



## Heba

I was actually studying poetry and I could not understand the meaning of an Italian word in a poem by DH Lawrence. I made a search that led me to hear. Since I did not have time to think, I simply wrote my name. As for my avatar, I do not really like it, but that is the one I found that does not excede the size allowed for an avatar in the WR forum and is not used by other forer@s-I use it only for distinction (and I would be very grateful if you guys tell me how you can use bigger avatars )


----------



## Clayjar

What an interesting thread! Thanks to alc112 for starting it!

I got the inspiration for my nick from a verse in the Bible:

_We carry this precious Message around in the unadorned clay pots of our ordinary lives. That's to prevent anyone from confusing God's incomparable power with us._ -- 2 Corinthians 4:7


----------



## Tennis

Because I'm a tennis addict. Is there any tennis fan here?


----------



## hedonist

alc112 said:
			
		

> Hola a todos, yo de nuevo con una pregunta quizas interesante.
> por mi parte le comento del mio:
> Todo surgio cuando me hicieron una cuenta con hotmail hace aprox. 3 años, yo no sabia que no podia poner mi nombre sin agregarle numeros. guiones etc. entonces se me ocurrio poner mi iniciales(ASC) TAMPOCO, despues le cambie la S or una L (ya que me gustaba cmo sonaba la L en ese lugar), pero TAMPOCO. Luego me dio opciones y ahi enocntre alc112 (en ese momento tenia 11 años para cumplir 12) asi que me quedo perfecto. luego lo seui usando en todos los lugaras que mme susbcribia y tambien con la misma contraseña. Es por eso que uso alc1112. Es muy probable que si encuentran otro alc112 o alcx112(por q ya estaba usado) sea yo jejee
> 
> Saludos


I like to have fun...and lots of it.  Live life  to the fullest and all that jazz. 

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/hedonism

*hedonism*



> _
> Pursuit of or devotion to pleasure, especially to the pleasures of the senses.
> _


----------



## Katiamie

Mi nombre es katia... y un dia tuve que poner un nick en mi cuanta de mail pero no podía poner sólo mi nombre porque ya estaba tomado y no quería poner mi nombre y apellido y se me ocurrio amiga en francés (amie) así que uní Katia y amie y salió katiamie 
ups...I didn't realize It was in English if you need me to translate this just let me know...but I think people here undertand Spanish or not?


----------



## Cereth

My real name is Azereth but i like how cereth sounds and it is also the name of the main character of one book i´´m writting...

My avatars will always be cats just because i love them they are so cute !!


----------



## Tensai

Tensai 天才 means genius in Japanese

Hanamichi Sakuragi is the guy in my symbol, he is the main character of Japanese basketball anime/manga Slam Dunk. He calls himself Tensai 天才

I choose this name because....Ore wa tensai da! (I am a genius!)

just kidding


----------



## BETOREYES

¡Epa! Creo que este es el campeón de los hilos.

Bueno, aunque creo que pocos lean este post (es como encontrar una aguja en un pajar), ahí les va mi historia:

Un día estaba buscando en Google la respuesta a una duda de gramática, encontré el foro de sólo español, y no puede evitar la tentación de participar. Pero entonces vino el problema: ¿cuál sería mi "placa"?. Resultó que en ese momento estaba viendo una novela-comedia llamada "Los Reyes" y caí en cuenta de que me encantaba el personaje principal.

Edilberto Reyes (Beto) es un personaje de bajo nivel económico y poca educación, que termina siendo presidente de una importante compañía.

La idea original de Los Reyes es argentina (Los Roldán), y también la compraron en México (Los Sánchez). He visto algo de la argentina y la mexicana, pero me quedo con la familia de Beto.

La verdad no lo pensé mucho, y por eso cometí la indelicadeza de escribirlo en mayusculas. Beto es todo lo contrario, una persona simple y muy amistosa.

Ah! otra cosa: No tengo avatar, pero si entrás en mi perfil, podés ver la foto Enrique Carriazo, el actor que interpreta a Beto.


Gracias.


----------



## Confused Linguist

Well, having grown up in a multilingual environment, I find that I'm familiar with several languages, but am not confident of my grasp of any of them. English is my best language, but I'm not really a native, so I can't say. Sometimes I feel that I have no native language. This is very hard to explain.


----------



## Elibennet

I called myself Elibennet because if I could choose, the fictional character I would like to be is Elizabeth Bennet, from Pride and Prejudice. Maybe it´s because I´m proud and prejudiced!


----------



## rsweet

When I registered, I was so intent on getting a question answered that I gave little thought to my username. It's simply my first initial and my surname. I've since tried to add personality through my avatar and signature, but I wish I'd taken the time to come up with a more imaginative nick. I guess Sweet as a last name is funny enough to play with. My First and Middle initials add to the joke. I used to receive checks made out to Sweet R I


----------



## passerby

Because I was just passin' by ...


----------



## mithrellas

¡Guau! viendo las interesantísimas historias del resto de usuarios casi me da vergüenza explicar el mío. 

¡Está bien, lo confieso, soy una de esas chaladas pirradas por Tolkien!

A los 16 años nos hicieron leer para literatura catalana El Hobbit y me encantó así que seguí con la trilogía de El señor de los anillos, que me fulminé en una semana, y luego... ya os podéis imaginar, Silmarilion y todo lo que pillaba de Tolkien.

Mithrellas, por lo tanto, es un personaje Tolkiano del Silmarilion (una doncella elfa que casó con un mortal) y lo escogí porque el primer foro en el que entré fue uno sobre el señor de los anillos (que hace un montón que no visito porque ahora todo es hablar de si Arwen es más guapa que Galadriel y poco de los libros). El segundo y último ha sido WR y me encanta. ¡Esta web es genial! 

Esa es mi historia. Fin.

P.S: Betulina, m'agrada moltíssim la història del teu "nick".


----------



## don maico

My name is Michael . My friends in the barrio where I grew up use to hear my parents call my name out but interpreted it as Maico. The Don bit I just added on


----------



## Victoria32

I am Victoria32, because I wanted to feel victorious, when I registered for a particular site (I had just been through some emotional stuff that I needed to get on top of). However, I had to put a number - _there are a lot of us aroun_d! 
My avatar is an astronomical phenomenon called 'The Eye of God', photographed by the amazing Hubble Space Telescope.


----------



## hohodicestu

Hola,

Yo le puse "hohodicestu" por que me gusta mucho el programa de "Adal Ramones" en el "Otro Rollo". Adal siempre decia "hohodigoyo" y  le cambie un poquito por eso le puse "hohodicestu"...jajajajajajajajaja

Muy buena pregunta
Saludos


----------



## venenum

Ok...
So, my regular nickname is Poison, I use it almost everywhere - because a Croatian saying says: "poison comes in small bottles", and I'm only 158 cm tall.   And it matches my charming personality.   But the name was allready taken here, and I hate adding numbers, because I always forget them. So, the other option was the same word, only in Latin - Venenum.
I believe I don't have to explain the avatar. 

Poison


----------



## mithrellas

venenum said:


> Ok...
> So, my regular nickname is Poison, I use it almost everywhere - because a Croatian saying says: "poison comes in small bottles", and I'm only 158 cm tall.  And it matches my charming personality.  But the name was allready taken here, and I hate adding numbers, because I always forget them. So, the other option was the same word, only in Latin - Venenum.
> I believe I don't have to explain the avatar.
> 
> Poison


 
We have a similar saying in catalan but instead of poison it is jam:
"al pot petit hi ha la bona confitura" More or less means: the best jam comes in small bottles.
But sometimes someone adds "i el verí" = and poison, like in your saying.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

I love The Simpsons and its neologisms. Chazzwozzer, obviously, is my favorite.

From Wiki:
*Chazzwozzers*

 A fictitious Australian name for the American bullfrog.
 As the Simpsons depart from Australia, an Australian equivalent of Squeaky Voiced Teen asks what the strange creature infesting his home country is called. Upon receiving its proper name, he responds, "Bullfrog! That's an odd name. I'd have called them *chazzwozzers*."


----------



## .   1

I am aware that some members are interested in the contents of this thread but may not be aware of its existance.
One of the reasons that I chose my username was the resemblance to the 'Kilroy was here' hieroglyph.

.,,


----------



## Namakemono

My avatar is from the movie "A Clockwork Orange", a movie I fell in love with not long ago. Namakemono is Japanese for lazy.


----------



## Hakro

I'm old enough not to hide myself behind uncomprehensible usernames or behind faces that are not mine. My username is an abbreviation of my real name and my avatar, it's just me sailing in cold weather.


----------



## Calamitintin

Moi je m'appelle Jeanne, et comme je fais beaucoup de bêtises les copains m'ont appelée Cal (pour Calamity Jane, haha, comme c'est recherché...!) ; mais Cal c'était déjà pris sur le forum. Alors comme je revenais du Tibet quand je me suis inscrite et que tout le monde me parlait de Tintin, c'est devenu Calamitintin


----------



## transparente

¿Qué es un _pirate name_?

Me intriga. Yo quiero uno, también.


----------



## spakh

My name is Mustafa. But my friends mostly call me Yıldız. That is star in Turkish. And spakh has nothing to do with my name.
The army of the Ottoman Empire consisted of two main types of soldiers. Those were janissarries and spakhs. (yeniçeriler, sipahiler in Turkish) Janissarries were converted mostly from Christian families and spakhs were from Turkish origin. At first I chose janissary as username, but then learned it was used by someone else so I chose spakh instead. And my avatar is a janissary officer.


----------



## Alicky

transparente said:


> ¿Qué es un _pirate name_?
> 
> Me intriga. Yo quiero uno, también.


 
Hará unos 10.000 posts atrás alguién, no recuerdo bien quién, nos dió una dirección de internet donde podés generar tu "nombre pirata". Contestás unas preguntas y te dan un nombre. Es www.fidius.org. Es muy divertido. El mío es Captain Charity Vane.

Con respecto a los usernames, el mío era el apodo que le daba la familia a la emperatriz Alexandra de Rusia, esposa de Nicolás II. Como me gusta muchísimo la historia, y las idas y vueltas de las distintas casas reales; decidí utilizar Alicky.


----------



## Poetic Device

I have been writing poetry since I was about ten years old (whether or not it was good remains to be seen).  I always felt that if I wanted to say something the correct way I should write it in verse, so in that sense I am a _Poetic Device._


----------



## aslan

aslan is my surname.It means lion.
My avatar  reminds me of the day I feel and get that old.


----------



## Calloway

mi nombre de rapero es Pedro Calloway


----------



## Sallyb36

Mi nick es de mí nombre, Sally, la primera letra de mí apellido y el número de mí casa.  Tenía 36 años cuando lo usaba la primera vez tambien.


----------



## RAPHUS CUCULLATUS

Mine is a scientific name for a bird that's hard to find these days.

The avatar is designed to sow confusion.

If you looked at the avatar, and the latinate name, and made the assumption that Raphus C. was a Roman something-or-other, it worked!


----------



## Thomas F. O'Gara

Mine was a mistake.  I thought the forum wanted my real name, so I gave it.  Dumb!

I'd change it if I could.  But I can't.  I'd set up a new one, but everybody on this forum already knows me by this name.


----------



## juliet1982

Hi! I've chosen this name because my real name is Juliet! (I'm such a boring person!) and 1982 was the year which I was born...Not a funny story at all! Ha,ha.Cheers! Juliet (My avatar is a picture of the city where I live)byeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!
P.S.Any correction wiil be appreciated!


----------



## GabyG

Well, mine is boring too. My name is Gabriela but mostly, people call me Gaby, and then the G is the first letter of my last name.

My avatar is a picture of the city I live in, the mountain is called "Cerro de la Silla" and it's like the most common symbol to identify this city (Monterrey).

¡Saludos!


----------



## kanojo_

Well, mine is pretty obvious. "Kanojo" is a Japanese term for "her, girlfriend,woman" and as I love the Japanese language I choose it. Now, I didn't want to emphasize the fact I'm a female, hehe, the word just sounds great when you pronounciate it, that's all.

And the avatar is a small picture from the disk of a Korean film that I adore.


----------



## zerduja

actually through typing error I ended up with this one. I intended "zerdeja" because backwards it s ajedrez which is spanish for chess, gane which I do play a lot of (belonging to 2 clubs)


----------



## MarieC

Mine is pretty straightfoward--Marie is my name and as someone already has that username in this forums, I added the initial of my surname.


----------



## übermönch

Übermönch's german for "supreme transistional allcontaining allembracing overmonk". It sounds so... Nietzish . My avatar is occupied by the Ümläüt-mönstёr, to keep the evil typo spirits away.


----------



## nelliot53

*The Story of My Nick*

My name is Elliot, and the first time  I tried for an e-mail account I wanted to use my first name as my nick, but there were so many elliots in use that all the suggestions ended with three digit numbers.  So I tried with the first letter of my last name(n)+(elliot)+(my age at the time) and it hadn't been taken! And I have been *nelliot53* ever since!  My avatar in the forums I change often, but for no particualr reason.  I haven't finished reading all the posts on this thread yet, but it seems such and interesting subject that I have to get back to the second page!  Enjoy!


----------



## mplsray

_Mpls._ is a postal abbreviation for the city of Minneapolis, Minnesota, where I live, and _Ray_ is a nickname for my given name, _Raymond._ Hence, _mplsray._


----------



## carpe

And carpe comes from the most important thing we have to remember at every moment :* CARPE DIEM.  *I'm in some forums with the whole carpediem.. yes that will be me! 
By the way this essential latin words mean : Seize the moment/ the day.
APROVECHA EL MOMENTO.VIVE EL MOMENTO.DISFRUTA EL MOMENTO.


----------



## Ilmo

I use my real first name that is not too frequent in my home country and probably not used at all in any other languages, but I understand well enough that all Bills, Marys, Johns, Juans, Pablos, Marias etc. could not proceed the same way.
Nor I have any reason to hide my appearance, that's the reason for that my avatar shows myself, however a bit younger than I am now and without all the wrinkles the long life has carried with.


----------



## Blehh.

For my username? I use the word "blehh" a lot, as I am your typical teenager, easily bored & sorely lacking in proper vocabulary. Whenever I'm bored or need to find a filler for a bad conversation, I just use "blehh." It seems to get the conversation going again.


----------



## justjukka

Mine is an old middle school password, minus a combination of numbers.  I liked the sound of the letters, so I use them as a screen name.


----------



## Balthazar

Well... I love "charmed" and I love Balthazar too... for that reason, but the character was named like "Balthazor"... 

And my symbol... I cound`t put it any thing else... more than it!


----------



## driFDer

Well mine is rather simple like everyone's. I used to compete in the sport of drifting (autosport) and I had a mazda rx-7 (fd model) so technically I'm a "drifter." But I combined the word "drifter" with "fd" an came up with driFDer. My avatar is some 10 second job I did in freehand for one of my favorite bands _Böhse Onkelz_. I'm a working musician so it fits to have a band name somehow related to me.


----------



## .   1

We have so few keys or tags to understand each other in this faceless and voiceless forum.  The reasons that people give for their username fascinate me and I would like to bring this thread to the attention of some of our newer members.

.,,


----------



## Lusitania

My name is Claudia and all the nicknames I wanted were taken, so I just chose Lusitania 
In the begining I was not very happy with it as it look like a nationalist username, but now I got used to and I like it.


_*_ Lubre era una especie de bosque mágico para los celtas.


----------



## mytwolangs

I speak ENG and learn FRE.
I am bad with picking a user name.
I have no symbol [avatar] because I never got around to finding one


----------



## Rick Shaw

I thought about Human Propelled Method of Transportation, but Rick Shaw is easier to write.

Regards,

R.S.


----------



## AuPhinger

Rick Shaw said:


> I thought about Human Propelled Method of Transportation, but Rick Shaw is easier to write.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> R.S.



Ouch, Rick!!

AuPhinger---For no real reason, other than I wanted to come up with something unique enough that I could use it most places without a string of numbers...GoldFinger...I do change the avatar now and then to represeent grandkids, current special interests, etc.


----------



## roxcyn

Escogí el apodo porque me gusta la música de Cyndi Lauper y de Roxette.  Así: *Rox* de *Rox*ette, y *Cyn* de *Cyn*di Lauper.  Jejejeje, muy creativo, ¿eh?


----------



## elpoderoso

Hola a todos, I got my username indirectly from the film ''the motorcycle diaries''. In the film, Alberto and Ernesto call their bike ''la poderosa'' which translates as ''the mighty one''.
Anybody who knows me can confirm that this name accurately reflects my physical and mental prowess .
saludos


----------



## ewhite

Boring user name--I have forgotten so many others, I just do first intial and surname now.

The symbol? As a person of a female persuasion, I rarely lust over/appreciate the beauty of machinery. But hot damn! It's a Vincent Black Lightning, 1952.

And many thanks to the great Richard Thompson, whose song made me go hunting for what this magic bike looked like.


----------



## jess oh seven

Mine is my name plus my graduation year, but  obviously not written with numeric characters, ie. Jess '07.

And I like stars


----------



## palomnik

My username means "pilgrim" in Russian, as in the "Way of the Pilgrim."  My symbol is St. Serafim - a Russian patron of pilgrims.

I'm still looking for my home.  When will I ever find it?


----------



## iamintorapturestologin

So funny reading the stories of all of you.

Mine is quite simple. I didn't know what name to choose. I had just looked in the dictionary what raptures meant. I camed out with "i am into raptures to log in". As silly as that!

My name is Esther


----------



## Grobar

System is choosen cause i am a soccer fan of Partizan Belgrade(still).
symbol is not uploaded till now but try to guess what it will be....


----------



## WhiteFang

Hello everybody!

My username comes from Jack London's book: "White Fang"... (What a surprise!  ) I chose it because it was my favorite book when I was a child, I love animals and wolves fascinate me. 

My avatar? Well, it's pretty obvious, isn't it?  

Very interesting thread! I had lots of fun reading it. 

WF


----------



## muselinazi

I'm pretty mellow and easy-going about most things with the exception of my museli. I've been compared to The Soup Nazi in the_ Seinfeld _episode of the same name.
Shameful but true 
Kate


----------



## agliagli

For lack of imagination... This was not really important for me, just a reference name that would enable me to know where my posts were. I liked the sound "agli" in Italian, even though I don't know what it means...  , then "agliagli" sounded quite cute to me. I was hoping that the word did not exist in any language... but I was wrong.  Unfortunately, I think there is such a word in Italian, and I might probably seem ridiculous with it now!  I'll chose numbers next time...


----------



## RAPHUS CUCULLATUS

In fond memory of a little bird.

He read the rules about context, and look what it got him.   

Long live the context providers!

May all threads without context go the way of my namesake.


----------



## .   1

What a dodo of a reason.
I do not understand the context remark.

How did context enter the dodo equation?

I concur with your wishes for the contextless.

See ya

.,,


----------



## geve

RAPHUS CUCULLATUS said:


> [...] He read the rules about context, and look what it got him.[...]


A loss of memory?


----------



## Andy KG

Muy divertido leer todas las historias!
En cuanto al mío, siempre he tenido problemas, porque la gente piensa que soy un chico. Yo no uso "Andy" por el nombre inglés, lo usa como forma corta de "Andrea", que es mi nombre real (y me gusta mucho aunque sea re común, significa "la que es valiente"). Podrán imaginar que tal nombre existe en todos los foros imaginables, así que le agrego "KG" que significa "kinky girl". No piensen mal de mí, es un viejo chiste interno entre mis amigas y yo...  
Mi avatar... bueno, generalmente uso dibujos de anime, pero la mayoría son muy pesados, así que elgí uno de un videojuego. (Acá es donde todos se ríen de mí...) Soy adicta a los Pokemon (el juego, no la serie) y están estos bichos que toman la forma de las letras del abecedario. Están todas, y obviamente elegí la A.


----------



## Song Sprite

I was writing a story one day. I was 14 years old, I think, and my friend was 13. (It was a while ago.) In the story, there was a girl who was much like me, which is very common for stories written by girls at that age. That girl's fondest nickname was "song sprite of the moors". Her love of music, her love of the wilderness near her home, etc... And it was 'sprite' as in 'fae', not the carbonated beverage.

Anyway, my friend read this story, and understood it well enough that she started calling me Sprite. The nickname stuck.

People don't really call me that any more, but it is a pleasant reminder of her and of the beauty in my childhood and early teen years.

I don't think I havea signature on this board, but when I do it's usually, "'To what can I compare this generation? They are like children sitting in the marketplace, and crying out: We played the flute for you, and you did not dance; we sang a dirge for you, and you did not mourn.''"

I'm not sure about the exact wording, but that's the gist of it anyway (it's a quote from the Bible, something Jesus said). I think it really describes the world today; plus I am a choral singer and a flautist.

My avatar is a clip from a larger image - a mixed media (pencil crayons & wax crayons) picture I made for my grandparents. It depicts a lone traveller resting in the sanctuary of their old house by a lake. They don't live there any more, but to me the picture is a symbol of that place, of the happy times I've spent there, and of the longing in every heart for sanctuary.

_Edit: Hmm, my avatar's not here, either. You can see it here:  http://forums.megatokyo.com/index.php?showuser=48685_


----------



## sloopjc

My username is a pun on the old Beach boys hit "Sloop John B". I'm John C Wilson - Brian Wilson was in the Beach Boys, and a friend of mine produced his latest album. I also live on the coast, in a port town that has a yachting marina. Hence, sloopjc! My avatar is a beautiful, female, abandoned cat who took up residence in our family cortijo in Spain. Unfortunately, she is the 'alpha' cat in this area and will happily rip to shreds, any other cat. So I have to keep her in my studio (for her own safety too!) as my parents have 2 cats already. She is one of those cats who winks at you. Once when you walk in the door, then again, when you close it behind you and turn around and look at her. Scary!


----------



## Tim~!

My real name is Tim, and I've followed wrestling since I was a child.  I still do, though more out of habit than pure enjoyment.  It's very niche among elements of the internet wrestling scene to punctuate using the 'tilde bang' (' ~! '), which is used in place of ten exclamation marks.  

Anyway, I wanted to log in but didn't feel like inventing a user name, so I went form my proper name but figured I'd stick a 'tilde bang' on there as a way of doffing my cap.

I normally link to animated avatars, but these forums wouldn't let me do so, unless the GIF is less than 2k, which is tiny, and the somewhat unique dimensions (80x80) made it harder to find one.

Because I was joining with a view to respond to a specific question, I wanted an avatar THEN & THERE~!, so defaulted to the little smiley, the dimensions of which were small enough to upload.

These are really interesting forums actually; I found it very easy to post 12 posts on my first day!


----------



## kurumin

Kurumin is a Brazilian Linux system.
Kurumin means a little boy in Brazilian Portuguese.


----------



## Cache

I chose Cache since I heard and liked Inspector Gadget's song and, as my English is appalling, understood Cache hehehehe


----------



## Nanon

Pas la grande Nanon de Balzac (la servante plutôt vilaine qui est témoin de tous les événements dans Eugénie Grandet)
mais la Nanon de George Sand...
C'est un diminutif d'Anne.
Je n'aimais pas ce surnom quand j'étais petite car il rime avec "non", un mot que mes parents me reprochaient de dire trop souvent...
Mais je l'ai pris parce que personne ne l'avait utilisé, celui-là, et qu'il fallait que je trouve quelque chose rapidement car j'avais très envie de vous poser des questions ! Tandis que mon prénom a été pris plusieurs fois, avec  diverses variantes...


----------



## Ofboir

A little (stupid) game a friend teached me in high school to make a funny nickname (and I kept it for no reason) :

My first name is Arnaud
You write a first nickname composed, for each letter, of the following letter in the alphabet : Bsobve
Then Ctpcwf
And so on ...
Until the last one, Zqmztc

Then you keep the ones you can pronounce and you pick one !
Well I picked Ofboir 

PS to Nanon : very useful to register on websites


----------



## SaritaSarang

SaritaSarang -  Sarita - mi nombre español,  Sarang - means "love" in Korean.


----------



## chaquira16

Hola a todos y todas.
Lamento no entender "ni papa" (mil perdones) de inglés; soy de cultura lingüística francesa. Ahora estudio italiano. ¿Para cuándo inglés? En estos momentos comprendo cuánto me estoy perdiendo por no saberlo.
Mi apodo es chaquira no precisamente por el nombre de la cantante ( que tiene otra grafía por cierto) sino porque hace ya 16 años quería encontrar un nombre para mi casa que tuviese que ver con algo valioso desde el punto de vista sentimental, no pecuniario. El socorrido diccionario me llevó a abalorio, que significa collar u objeto de poco valor pero muy valiosa para su dueño o dueña, de ahí el vocablo amerindio chaquira. El 16 es el número de la calle.
Mi nombre, con el que a veces os saludo, es Carmen.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

This is an international forum where  your mother tongue and your nationality are important to know.
This is why I decided a name that sounds Spanish.
It's not my real name.
I decided it in one second.


----------



## Mate

Mate: a very popular infusion widely used both here in Argentina and across the River Plate, in Ururguay. 

From Wiki: 

_"*Mate *__is a highly __caffeinated__ infusion prepared by steeping dried leaves of __yerba mate__ (Ilex paraguariensis) in hot water. It is the national drink in __Uruguay__ and __Argentina__..."_ (Source)

*Amargo*: without sugar or artifficial sweeteners.

Mateamargo has a double meaning: 

"mate" = the head 

"amargo" (bitter) is short for "amargado" (embittered). Something like "a bad tempered person" in the regional dialect.

Saludos - Mate


----------



## DickHavana

Perdonad si uso castellano, me cuesta expresarme en inglés.

Hace unos años, cuando compré mi primer ordenador para llevar el papeleo del trabajo, mi suministrador me dijo que me habían puesto conexión a Internet. Mi respuesta fue: "Para qué? Apenas lo voy a usar". Un par de meses después, era adicto a la red.

Pasaba horas muertas buscando datos, o navegando a lo tonto, y un día quedé con un amigo de Madrid para hablar en un chat español (el Messenger y esas cosas por entonces creo que no existían). Como de lo que se trataba era de hablar un poco los dos, nos pusimos los nicks a lo tonto. El caso es que de paso acabé hablando con alguna otra gente y empecé a frecuentar ese chat.

Tras "probarme varios trajes", me gustó el de Dick Havana. Le veía un toque de cine negro, un poco peliculero, como una mezcla de Dick Tracy y la Mafia, y me daba cierto juego para entablar conversación además de recordarme un poco mi juventud de "chico descarriado".

Al poco me enteré de las connotaciones que tenía la palabra "dick" en inglés cuando me empezó a entrar en privado alguna gente en plan un poco fuerte. No me hizo mucha gracia, la verdad; me molestaba que alguien pudiera pensar que yo fuera tan zafio como para ponerme un nick así por esa razón. Algunos se debían pensar que yo era algún cubano con exceso de testosterona . Estuve por cambiar el nick, pero me dije "qué leches, sigo con él". Cuando me entraba alguien por ese lado le cortaba y ya está.

Estuve una temporada en ese chat hasta que empezó a entrar la gente de forma cada vez más masiva. Creo que todos conocemos un poco ese mundo, que me empezaba a resultar cada vez más deprimente. Un día, un tío, en una conversación en abierto, dijo "te he quibocas" para decir "te equivocas". Cuando le corregí con prudencia, alguien me reprochó que fuera tan puntilloso . Ese día dejé el chat, pero conservé el nick para loguearme en todos los sitios. Cuando me piden un "login", es el primero que se me ocurre. Unas veces escribo todo junto (DickHavana) y otras separado.

Saludos


----------



## jonquiliser

So enjoyable to read these stories! 

My nick.. Well, tranquil is such a beautiful word, but feels a little too short (and probably taken, not being very original). Tranquiliser would lead thoughts to strange things.. Jonquil - nice word too, and well, it's a flower, but not one I like that much. So jonquiliser - I like the word, and it doesn't mean anything  Jonqui for short 

The avatar, simply a picture I like. Beautiful, but not sugary; a little "rough", but soft.. If that's understandable. And I like the light.


----------



## Almooj_qt

Marhaba,

My Username "Almooj_qt" is consist of two parts.(Almooj) which it the pronounce of ( الموج ) in Arabic, which mean the sea breaker. the second part "qt" is the  first and the third latters of my country " Qatar " and a i choose this username because i like the sea too much.
 
Yours sincerely wishes


----------



## Brioche

BRioche, because my first name starts with BR, and I like food!


----------



## alexacohen

Alexandra Cohen was my great grandmother. 
My avatar is part of a painting by J. W. Waterhouse, Circe 1891.
Oh, I have to explain why, haven't I?
Because Circe loved a man more than life itself, and lost him. 
Soooooo like me.
I didn't turn his companions into pigs, though. There was no need. 
Alexa


----------



## jonquiliser

I've been amusing myself reading all through this thread (and there are *many* users!) and there are such a lot of nice nick names! But there were some that particularly caught my attention; Chaska Ñawi is just really beautiful, Mateamargo sounds great, Etcetera started to sound very appealing when I read her motivation for picking that user name, and then there's my favourite, *zebedee*! Nice bunch o' names, it is!
(Hope this post is allowed!?)


----------



## badgrammar

Well, I've already explained in this thread and elsewhere that I chose "Badgrammar" because when I found WRF it was for a question in German, and my German is shamefully _schlecte_!

However, i am now sporting a new avatar, my first...  I chose it because it is a picture of a domed ceiling in the most exquisite hotel I ever stayed in just outside of Udaipur in Rajastahn, India.  That having been one of the most life-affirming and amazing trips I have ever taken, I now use the image as a background for my business cards, my e-mail signature, and now, my avatar!  
I think it doesn't look like much in the avatar because it is so small.  But it's mine!


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

I often use Aladdine as a nickname. It comes from a 3 year old girl many years ago who couldnt' say my name and said Aladina instead.

But I don't know why this time I used my real name and the initials of my family name.


----------



## ~Breakaway~

Breakaway is te title of a song (by Kelly K)
and i love the ~~
lol


----------



## GOMAWAR

In my case,my boyfriend who is from Korea used to tell me in his letters SaRanghae and GOMAWAR.So,when I was asked to put my name I wrote THANKS(I was thinking of him,obviously),ha ha ha


----------



## Petrucci369

I use many differen username, guess we all do. I started using Petrucci369 because I some years back was learning guitar technics from the guitar player _John Petrucci _of Dreamtheater. 

He is a brilliant guitar player and really masters his instrument, but some might say that there isn't much "feeling" to his play. Therefore I added 3,6,9 the three numbers are (to me) in a way in a perfect order -flawless as his tehnic, but not neccessarily as interesting as other combinations/ways of playing 
Well this is starting to sound a bit weird, hope you follow


----------



## Dani California

Hi Foreros!
I chose this nick because I like Red Hot Chillie Peppers and their song "Dani California" although Dani and I are in opposite positions; She is a rebel, a runner, an outlaw ... and I try to deal out justice.

Saluditos.


----------



## valy822

My name's Valentina.
Valy is the sweet way in which my little cousins call me.
82 is my year of birth.
The second 2 is a typo...I pressed 2 twice!  
My avatar (now) is a close up of my eyes..but I like changing it!


----------



## meeryanah

Hello!
I chose my username by my name, Mirjana, but I 'switched' it to English, so it could be read properly (at least for people who speak English).


----------



## xta040468

Bueno, al leer sus explicaciones también consideré que era de las aburridas mi explicación, pero pensandolo bien no tanto... miren...
xta...... son mis iniciales
040468.... mi fecha de nacimiento... pero también
xta... diminutivo de Ximenita según yo. y la verdad que aunque no soy una lola muchas personas hasta el día de hoy me llaman así...


----------



## veermer

He is one of my favourite painters : Unfortunately wne I logged in I misprinted it and I wrote Veermer instead of Vermeer. That's all


----------



## WKLIZE

There isn't a particular reason why I choose it.A day I typed some random letters on my keyboard and it came out WKLIZE, so I started to like it, also 'cause nobody has it , and I use it in every forum I frequent ^^


----------



## liv3000

I choose mine in this way.. When I signed the e-mail was in the year 1999, so l tried liv1999 and 1979 my year of birth, then 79, then 2000 the next special year and maybe some others but all of them were taken... so l tried liv3000 just check whether the system was just broken... and the provider suddenly complimented me with my new account...! so..by chance it turned out to be my email address and my nick name !

Liv3000


----------



## 94kittycat

Here's why I chose mine: I love cats, thus "kittycat." And I chose Ryan Smyth's number, (who was my favourite player when he played for the Edmonton Oilers (an NHL team)) , which is 94.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Well, my nickname was the result of dating an English speaking Frenchman. He used to call me his 'sweetie', and as his -also, English speaking Frenchmen- friends would ask (kidding, of course): "which one?", he'd point at me and say: "my _Venezuelan_ sweetie, see?".

I found it kind of cute, and embraced the nickname as my secret way to smile at his very _French_ sense of humour. 

About my avatar... well, it changes with my mood. This one I have today is a spectacular view of my home town, Caracas (La Sultana del Ávila, Sucursal del Cielo, Hogar de las Mujeres Bellas, Capital de la Tierra de Gracia).

My profile picture is sometimes my only child, sometimes my only nephew, sometimes the house I'm building, sometimes a landscape that I like too much, sometimes my own and personal Venezuelan sweetie (luv ya, babe!)... I get bored quickly, it seems.


----------



## ferran

I chose Ferran 'cause that's the name of the most beautiful street in Barcelona. Carrer de Ferran. Or Ferran/Fernando Street. But I'm female! Anyways, there was my hotel so I used to go up and down the street many times. Now I miss it. 
I love BCN!


----------



## Chocoholic_Girl

Well I chose Chocoholic because I love chocolate and Girl because obviuosly I am a girl.


----------



## Shoot_Prescriptivist_Dogs

Cause they deserve it.


----------



## LaTartaruga

I got mine because when I started studying italian, a friend of mine, told me some words, and she remembered when she was in italy, with her cousins, and how the children rolled their R's, and especially the word "Tartaruga". I found it very pretty.


----------



## Lentekriebels

My username is my favourite Dutch word, its kind of who i am in a weird way. Lente means spring, and kriebels are tickels like the butterflies in your stomach when youre in love. So together it means the excitement, the joy people feel when its spring again and all turns brighter. My avatar, well i just thought it was really sweet haha.


----------



## Aurin

Aurin is the amulet from the Neverending Story of Michael Ende that makes invincible and grants wishes. I first chose Aurin as name for one of my dogs.


----------



## Derblur

I love to race cars and my primary car for the track is a Porsche.
As most of you know Porsche's are built in Germany. My race friends call me "the blur". I gave my first racecar the nickname "derBlur".


----------



## koabr3gn

My username is actually my code given to me by my university. 

Instead of just using our names, the school gives out codes (a mixture of your name and some random numbers). 

So it's basically my official identity "name" right now. 


My symbol is a statue I really like from the Prado Museum in Spain.


----------



## ColdomadeusX

My username was invented during a board game I was playing that required that we invent a name for our origianl character.
I liked it and from then on have used it for just about everything- regardless of the fact that it is a male name and I am a female.

My symbol is easy to guess- I'm a bit of a nerd and I wear glasses so you know, very stereotypical there.


----------



## Eva Maria

fenixpollo said:


> Mi apodo de pirata es "Mad Tom Bonney" (www.fidius.org/quiz/pirate.php) -- pero no me llamo ni tom, ni bonney.
> _My pirate nickname is "Mad Tom Bonney", although my name is neither tom nor bonney._
> 
> Un nombre de cariño que me dieron es "pollo." Vivo en la ciudad de Phoenix.
> _Somebody gave me the nickname "chicken." I live in the city of Phoenix._
> 
> Para que sepan los hispanohablantes... para mí, usar la palabra "nick" para decir "apodo" suena super-spanglish y no muy bonito. Sólo una opinión.
> _Just to let the Spanish-speakers know... for me, using the word "nick" to say "nickname" sounds ultra-spanglish and not very pretty. Just an opinion._


 
Mi querido pollo asado,

Yo que creía que te pusiste Fénix por el Ave Fénix, el Pájaro de Fuego, que renace una y otra vez sin fin de sus cenizas, de la mitología griega! Oooooooooh!

Y que añadiste "pollo" porque te gusta mucho comer ídem! ("Chicken" is a peculiar term of endearment, it reminds of "Duck" or "Duckie" in Britain)

Eva Maria

PS: Por cierto, ver tu humeante roasted chicken a estas horas de pura hambre, me mata (de hambre)!


----------



## kanoe

it's my hawaiian name...


----------



## Eva Maria

Aurin said:


> Aurin is the amulet from the Neverending Story of Michael Ende that makes invincible and grants wishes. I first chose Aurin as name for one of my dogs.


 
Sehr geehrte Aurin!

Interessant! This name sounds very nice! 

Entonces, ¿el amuleto que aparece en tu avatar es una representación de ese talismán del cuento?

Efa Maria


----------



## Eva Maria

Mateamargo said:


> Mate: a very popular infusion widely used both here in Argentina and across the River Plate, in Ururguay.
> 
> From Wiki:
> 
> _"*Mate *__is a highly __caffeinated__ infusion prepared by steeping dried leaves of __yerba mate__ (Ilex paraguariensis) in hot water. It is the national drink in __Uruguay__ and __Argentina__..."_ (Source)
> 
> *Amargo*: without sugar or artifficial sweeteners.
> 
> Mateamargo has a double meaning:
> 
> "mate" = the head
> 
> "amargo" (bitter) is short for "amargado" (embittered). Something like "a bad tempered person" in the regional dialect.
> 
> Saludos - Mate


 
Queridísimo Mate,

No me creo que tú, siendo tan "dulce", puedas ser un "amargao", como diríamos coloquialmente por estos pagos!

But in any case, bitter o sweet, or maybe bittersweet, I love you all the same!

Sweet kisses / Dulces besos!

Eva Mar


----------



## Eva Maria

jonquiliser said:


> So enjoyable to read these stories!
> 
> My nick.. Well, tranquil is such a beautiful word, but feels a little too short (and probably taken, not being very original). Tranquiliser would lead thoughts to strange things.. Jonquil - nice word too, and well, it's a flower, but not one I like that much. So jonquiliser - I like the word, and it doesn't mean anything  Jonqui for short
> 
> The avatar, simply a picture I like. Beautiful, but not sugary; a little "rough", but soft.. If that's understandable. And I like the light.


 
Dear Jonq,

I like your avatar very very much! 

El claroscuro al estilo Caravaggio, la imagen Shakespeariana/Commedia dell'Arte/IngmarBergmaniana-Séptimo Sello, el inquietante bufón que a su vez lleva un bufón.... Ideal! 

It's one of my favourite avatars! (NOTE: Falta emoticono "Envy", con una carita verde de envidia! )

Beijinhos!

EM


----------



## xeneize

Hi, I was not too imaginative, for sure, since I put "xeneize" just because i'm a big fan of Argentina's Boca Juniors football (soccer) team, and the nickname of its fans it's kjust that, xeneizes 
As for the avatar, i chose a moor's head, as it's the symbol of the flag of my native land, Sardinia, and that of our neighbours too, Corsica (in fact, my moor is that of Corsica actually, but it's just the same as the sardininian one, the only difference is that in the corsican flag they've got only one head, and in our flag we got four, as well as a red cross like the english one).
Bye all


----------



## Eva Maria

Sólo para "defender" y "justificar" mis más bien sosos nickname y avatar (not to say just plain):

Yo pensaba que al tratarse de un foro cultural verdaderamente serio, la gente ponía su nombre o a lo sumo un mote familiar, pero no esos superimaginativos nicks más propios de un chat para ligar o hacer amigos!

Así que yo tengo nicks para cada tipo de foro (en plan metódico) 

Some examples:

Otros foros culturales no de idiomas (o sea, no de trabajo):

- Eva Alfa y Omega ("El Principio y el Fin")

- Eva Sturm und Drang (en mi "época alemana")

Foros "Amistad":

- Eva Limehouse (uno de mis apellidos "a la inglesa")

- Eva Lindenhaus (el mismo apellido germanizado)

Foros "Ligar":

- Eva Bellodiablo (me lo puso un amante despechado)

- Eva Lordkiller (a play on words with Ladykiller )

- Eva Amazona (no comment!)

- Eva Wolfeyes (me lo puso alguien para describir el color de mis ojos dorado-verdosos)

- Eva Verticordia (de "Venus Verticordia" = Rompecorazones )

Foro "Bizarre" (léase SadoMaso,¡sólo por curiosidad!):

- Lady Perversia

No me digais que no son unos nicknames ultraadecuados para cada caso!

Uy, parecerá que siempre estoy colgada de Internet, pero no, prefiero la vida real (en realidad son nicks utilizados a lo largo de un período de muchos años - bueno, no tantos!)

Eva Maria

PS: Resumiendo, me llamo Eva, Eva Maria, y mi avatar soy yo misma.


----------



## rogelio

Mi apodo viene de un amigo muy querido de Brasil.  A llegar a los Estados Unidos no podía decir mi nombre verdadero (Earl que suena como la palabra ‘pearl’ o ‘girl’ en ingles).  Después de luchar unas veces con decirlo, me preguntó ¿Y no tienes otro nombre?  Pues de ahí usamos una versión de mi apellido que salio mas fácil para el..y el nombre me pegó.  ¡Hoy en día, mucha más gente me conocen por Rogelio que por Earl!
Mi avatar es así porque el pescado es un símbolo cristiano y soy cristiano.  ¡Además, me gusta mucho pescar!


----------



## Eva Maria

cuchuflete said:


> So shall we add to our list of 'nicks' "apodos"? Doesn't "nick" also mean filch or liberate? The only nickname I was given in my misspent youth was 'stringbean', based on a rather extreme height to weight ratio, which I've only somewhat overcome over many decades. In college I acquired the apodo 'leyenda' for persuading the institution to pay for a spring outing for the Círculo Español. Use your imagination to determine how the funds were spent.
> 
> I explained my apodo in a post back in September, when we were some two or three hundred members in total...so here goes again: I _think_, but cannot recall for sure, that I read the word in a short story by Julio Cortázar The accent was a holdover from a literary forum I used to frequent, where I used it to allow me to select Cuchuflete--which had already been registered by an inactive member.
> 
> I've given some thought lately to changing it to something like gorgojo, which also has an interesting sound, though I'm not that fond of corn/maize.
> 
> Saludos,
> Cuchu


 
Dear Cuchu,

Ooooooooh! Yo que pensaba que habías escogido este nombre porque eres un tipo muy cerebral y rebuscado!

Nou!!, Gorgojo, nein!!!!!! Eres nuestro Chucuflete... no... Cucuflete ... tampoco... Chucuflete... Cuchuflete!

And look! :

*gorgojo**.*

(Del lat. _*gurgulĭum_, de _gurgulĭo, -ōnis_).

*1. *m. Insecto coleóptero de pequeño tamaño, con la cabeza prolongada en un pico o rostro, en cuyo extremo se encuentran las mandíbulas. Hay muchas especies cuyas larvas se alimentan de semillas, por lo que constituyen graves plagas del grano almacenado. 

*2. *m. coloq. Persona muy chica.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Besos / Kisses,

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

alexacohen said:


> Alexandra Cohen was my great grandmother.
> My avatar is part of a painting by J. W. Waterhouse, Circe 1891.
> Oh, I have to explain why, haven't I?
> Because Circe loved a man more than life itself, and lost him.
> Soooooo like me.
> I didn't turn his companions into pigs, though. There was no need.
> Alexa


 
Querida Alexandra,

Qué hermoso que uses el nombre de tu abuela!

Y tanto tu anterior avatar como el actual son bellísimos. Eres una mujer exquisita.

Hahahahaha! And you've got a fine ironical sense of humour, too!

EM

PA (POST AMOR): Ay, quien nunca haya sufrido y haya hecho sufrir a su vez por amor, que levante la mano! ¿Sabes? La mejor y mayor venganza no es sólo la indiferencia, sino, sobre todo, SER FELIZ. ¡Esto sí que duele a quien no ha sabido amarte!

PS (POST SCRIPTUM): Estoy contenta de haberte podido conocer. Te aprecio muchísimo.


----------



## cherine

*This thread was started two years ago. Considering the  forum's current guidelines, it's time to put it to rest, as it doesn't belong to the forum anymore.*

*Thank you all for your contributions.*


----------

